# A little confused



## GoldenFjord

Hey all, I’ve got a DD starting DA and I am just thrilled, but here is what’s got me lost: I’m hearing from a number of parents that girls have been making transfers off the books which seemed odd to me. There have been multiple mentions of people using games as tryouts which doesn’t even make sense. I could see that being used for other sports maybe but with soccer how would that even work??


----------



## chargerfan

GoldenFjord said:


> Hey all, I’ve got a DD starting DA and I am just thrilled, but here is what’s got me lost: I’m hearing from a number of parents that girls have been making transfers off the books which seemed odd to me. There have been multiple mentions of people using games as tryouts which doesn’t even make sense. I could see that being used for other sports maybe but with soccer how would that even work??


Is this related to the SD Surf players moving up to WC/OC Surf? I am quite sure six months of driving down to Del Mar four days a week took its toll.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Is that confirmed I thought that was just a rumor last week. Good for them though they will strengthen any team they go to for sure. West Coast or back to Blues?
That leaves a ton of spots open at Surf now at ECNL since I can assume they move the ECNL girls up?


----------



## GoldenFjord

chargerfan said:


> Is this related to the SD Surf players moving up to WC/OC Surf? I am quite sure six months of driving down to Del Mar four days a week took its toll.


Welp, first reply and the cat is out of the bag Yes that’s the team involved. Those girls’ move makes sense I’m more concerned by how they are filling those seats. I thought we weren’t even supposed to be contacting coaches from other teams?


----------



## Kicker4Life

WC/SURF OC has 18 rostered girls + 5 DP’s. If Girls from Surf are moving to WC, that means someone is loosing their spot on the team, right?


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> Welp, first reply and the cat is out of the bag Yes that’s the team involved. Those girls’ move makes sense I’m more concerned by how they are filling those seats. I thought we weren’t even supposed to be contacting coaches from other teams?


If girls DA is like the boys, players have to ask their current club for permission to speak with a new club, then they are allowed to start discussions.  In this case, because WC is a Surf affiliate, who knows how the issue of the move came up and whether it is really about being closer to home.  If I had a player, I would jump in a heart beat to play for WC and Soaf.


----------



## ramb0command0

chargerfan said:


> Is this related to the SD Surf players moving up to WC/OC Surf? I am quite sure six months of driving down to Del Mar four days a week took its toll.


I’m not sure. Pauley sure was hot about it but no one is surprised. What exactly is he doing for the replacements?


----------



## Fact

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Is that confirmed I thought that was just a rumor last week. Good for them though they will strengthen any team they go to for sure. West Coast or back to Blues?
> That leaves a ton of spots open at Surf now at ECNL since I can assume they move the ECNL girls up?


Why would they move ECNL players up when their 3 DP players are 2005s. OUCH!


----------



## chargerfan

Fact said:


> Why would they move ECNL players up when their 3 DP players are 2005s. OUCH!


They will not pull up from ECNL. The question is how many from Carlsbad and Albion try to jump ship to a higher ranked DA team?


----------



## GoldenFjord

ramb0command0 said:


> I’m not sure. Pauley sure was hot about it but no one is surprised. What exactly is he doing for the replacements?


That’s the thing. He told one Albion girl that the Albion-Surf game is her tryout...
I’m not sure what to believe about it because he’s leaving so he has no reason to care


----------



## Fact

chargerfan said:


> They will not pull up from ECNL. The question is how many from Carlsbad and Albion try to jump ship to a higher ranked DA team?


Plenty of reports of them at Surf tryouts but I don't see Albion nor Carlsbad giving permission for them to attend.  I guess that is why Albion is desperate to lock players into contracts for next season. So much for following DA rules.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> Plenty of reports of them at Surf tryouts but I don't see Albion nor Carlsbad giving permission for them to attend.  I guess that is why Albion is desperate to lock players into contracts for next season. So much for following DA rules.


Everyone is already locked in but it looks like $500 isn’t stopping anyone. Do you think they’ll punish that one girl who tried out?


----------



## ramb0command0

GoldenFjord said:


> That’s the thing. He told one Albion girl that the Albion-Surf game is her tryout...
> I’m not sure what to believe about it because he’s leaving so he has no reason to care


For the love of god. You’re joking right? This has to be a joke


----------



## GoldenFjord

ramb0command0 said:


> For the love of god. You’re joking right? This has to be a joke


Apparently it’s the only solution because so many people are trying out.


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> Everyone is already locked in but it looks like $500 isn’t stopping anyone. Do you think they’ll punish that one girl who tried out?


There are at least 3 that want out.  Not sure if they care more about wins or punishment at this point.
Edit-3 in the 04 age group.


----------



## chargerfan

Fact said:


> There are at least 3 that want out.  Not sure if they care more about wins or punishment at this point.
> Edit-3 in the 04 age group.


Three isn’t that many, but could cause nervousness amongst parents, which leads to more looking for a way out. Since they don’t have a coach, I can’t say I would blame them.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> There are at least 3 that want out.  Not sure if they care more about wins or punishment at this point.
> Edit-3 in the 04 age group.


Let’s be honest there’s no one on the Albion 04 DA that would ever break double digit play time at Surf. It’s a lovely thought but look at the teams.


----------



## BananaKick

GoldenFjord said:


> Everyone is already locked in but it looks like $500 isn’t stopping anyone. Do you think they’ll punish that one girl who tried out?


Can you tell me what the $500.00 is for?


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> Let’s be honest there’s no one on the Albion 04 DA that would ever break double digit play time at Surf. It’s a lovely thought but look at the teams.


That is where you are wrong.  If they are doing double privates with PD and MD I bet they would be starters. Also I don't know the skill level of these girls but I believe a few were with the US Soccer Training group so someone thinks they are worthy.


----------



## chargerfan

BananaKick said:


> Can you tell me what the $500.00 is for?


It sounds like a registration fee for next year, is this correct?


----------



## smellycleats

GoldenFjord said:


> Hey all, I’ve got a DD starting DA and I am just thrilled, but here is what’s got me lost: I’m hearing from a number of parents that girls have been making transfers off the books which seemed odd to me. There have been multiple mentions of people using games as tryouts which doesn’t even make sense. I could see that being used for other sports maybe but with soccer how would that even work??


04 girls DA player just transferred from RSC to Eagles...with the animosity between those two clubs I highly doubt permission was given by one to reach out to the other. Rules seem a little fuzzy.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> That is where you are wrong.  If they are doing double privates with PD and MD I bet they would be starters. Also I don't know the skill level of these girls but I believe a few were with the US Soccer Training group so someone thinks they are worthy.


Toumi escorting a couple Sharks players to US Soccer isn’t the same as player competency.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Does anyone actually know the rules? Are they enforcable? Seems like they can easily be bent or broken as long as the coach you are reaching out to doesn't spill the beans. I expect this actually since there are technically no tryouts. Us soccer can't actually believe that a family would ask for a Release without having a plan in place!


----------



## ramb0command0

GoldenFjord said:


> Toumi escorting a couple Sharks players to US Soccer isn’t the same as player competency.


Better Toumi holding hands than daddy begging.


----------



## ramb0command0

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Does anyone actually know the rules? Are they enforcable? Seems like they can easily be bent or broken as long as the coach you are reaching out to doesn't spill the beans. I expect this actually since there are technically no tryouts. Us soccer can't actually believe that a family would ask for a Release without having a plan in place!


Only rules I’ve seen are don’t drink too much and don’t be creepy around the girls and they haven’t been great about enforcing either.


----------



## Chris Knight

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Does anyone actually know the rules? Are they enforcable? Seems like they can easily be bent or broken as long as the coach you are reaching out to doesn't spill the beans. I expect this actually since there are technically no tryouts. Us soccer can't actually believe that a family would ask for a Release without having a plan in place!


Galaxy may know -- 

"Players seeking a transfer must receive a written release from current club before seeking Academy approval. Clubs must receive written permission to approach another player. Transferee is subject to a minimum suspension of head-to-head regular season games with previous club"

Not sure if/how they're being enforced though ...

http://lagalaxysd.com/docs/da_101.pdf


----------



## espola

Chris Knight said:


> Galaxy may know --
> 
> "Players seeking a transfer must receive a written release from current club before seeking Academy approval. Clubs must receive written permission to approach another player. Transferee is subject to a minimum suspension of head-to-head regular season games with previous club"
> 
> Not sure if/how they're being enforced though ...
> 
> http://lagalaxysd.com/docs/da_101.pdf


Slavery was outlawed over 100 years ago.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Slavery was outlawed over 100 years ago.


Wrong as usual...

"Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction."

Notice the clause that says accept as a punishment for crime.  It must be nice to live in that bubble that you live in....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> If girls DA is like the boys, players have to ask their current club for permission to speak with a new club, then they are allowed to start discussions.  In this case, because WC is a Surf affiliate, who knows how the issue of the move came up and whether it is really about being closer to home.  If I had a player, I would jump in a heart beat to play for WC and Soaf.


If Platini is coaching in an age group I would have my player on his team.


----------



## meatsweats

MakeAPlay said:


> If Platini is coaching in an age group I would have my player on his team.


With WCFC going under the Surf umbrella, it would be awesome to have Platini move home and coach around the corner from his house. He would be a great addition to Surf SD!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

meatsweats said:


> With WCFC going under the Surf umbrella, it would be awesome to have Platini move home and coach around the corner from his house. He would be a great addition to Surf SD!!!


Platini is amazing.  My daughter did privates with him until he had to take time away due to health reasons.  I never would have moved her from WCFC if they had allowed him to coach the the top teams in the age group.  Glad to see that the wised up and are letting him work with the top teams.


----------



## GoldenFjord

MakeAPlay said:


> Wrong as usual...
> 
> "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction."
> 
> Notice the clause that says accept as a punishment for crime.  It must be nice to live in that bubble that you live in....


Just because Espola’s comparison was dumb doesn’t make the clause relevant but nice of you to join us even if you only came to smack magoo around.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Wrong as usual...
> 
> "Neither slavery nor involuntary servitude, except as a punishment for crime whereof the party shall have been duly convicted, shall exist within the United States, or any place subject to their jurisdiction."
> 
> Notice the clause that says accept as a punishment for crime.  It must be nice to live in that bubble that you live in....


Coocoo.


----------



## chondrichthyes

GoldenFjord said:


> That’s the thing. He told one Albion girl that the Albion-Surf game is her tryout...
> I’m not sure what to believe about it because he’s leaving so he has no reason to care


Hmmm...I wonder if goals scored or goals allowed by that player will be the deciding factor. ;]


----------



## Kicker4Life

smellycleats said:


> 04 girls DA player just transferred from RSC to Eagles...with the animosity between those two clubs I highly doubt permission was given by one to reach out to the other. Rules seem a little fuzzy.


That’s where you are wrong.  Permission was granted by RSC and everything was done above board.


----------



## chargerfan

chondrichthyes said:


> Hmmm...I wonder if goals scored or goals allowed by that player will be the deciding factor. ;]


The easiest way for Albion to get a handle on this is to identify the players then not let them suit up for this game.


----------



## Lightning Red

chargerfan said:


> They will not pull up from ECNL. The question is how many from Carlsbad and Albion try to jump ship to a higher ranked DA team?


Let me answer that for you. 
Carlsbad/LAGSD = 0
And by the way, LAGSD and Surf tied 0-0 earlier this year. 
I can’t speak for the Albion girls, however.


----------



## chargerfan

Lightning Red said:


> Let me answer that for you.
> Carlsbad/LAGSD = 0
> And by the way, LAGSD and Surf tied 0-0 earlier this year.
> I can’t speak for the Albion girls, however.


Carlsbad is looking to add girls too, right?  The Albion vs Carlsbad game is another try out opportunity!


----------



## Fact

ramb0command0 said:


> I’m not sure. Pauley sure was hot about it but no one is surprised. What exactly is he doing for the replacements?


What doesn't Pauley get hot about?  I guess it is ok for him to recruit an 03 without permission but only he is allowed to break the rules.


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> Toumi escorting a couple Sharks players to US Soccer isn’t the same as player competency.


He was not in charge of it.  Jen, Spooner, Duggan, Soaf...


----------



## Fact

Chris Knight said:


> Galaxy may know --
> 
> "Players seeking a transfer must receive a written release from current club before seeking Academy approval. Clubs must receive written permission to approach another player. Transferee is subject to a minimum suspension of head-to-head regular season games with previous club"
> 
> Not sure if/how they're being enforced though ...
> 
> http://lagalaxysd.com/docs/da_101.pdf


Glad the rules are so tough....NOT.  This would not stop anyone.


----------



## Fact

meatsweats said:


> With WCFC going under the Surf umbrella, it would be awesome to have Platini move home and coach around the corner from his house. He would be a great addition to Surf SD!!!


Too ethical.  Knowing Surf they would ask him to put in a good word for players with college coaches even when the player is not a good fit.  He has a reputation to protect.


----------



## Striker17

Fact said:


> He was not in charge of it.  Jen, Spooner, Duggan, Soaf...


You know the Daddy begging was true! Who authorized that special case ?


----------



## Fact

chargerfan said:


> The easiest way for Albion to get a handle on this is to identify the players then not let them suit up for this game.


It turns out it is more than 3 players.  That is why they are making promises to their top DPL players too.  When Surf turns these
girls down and they stay at Albion, how many of the promises to the DPL players will be broken?


----------



## Fact

Lightning Red said:


> Let me answer that for you.
> Carlsbad/LAGSD = 0
> And by the way, LAGSD and Surf tied 0-0 earlier this year.
> I can’t speak for the Albion girls, however.


Interesting that an Albion parent would rate this post as Dumb?  
@Defendthegoal are you afraid your dd's team will be even worse next season?


----------



## Lightning Red

chargerfan said:


> Carlsbad is looking to add girls too, right?  The Albion vs Carlsbad game is another try out opportunity!
> 
> We did add two girls who were DP’s in the first half to full timers now.
> I’d imagine every team will look to continue to build upon the team and add to the talent pool.  It’s an extremely long season and lots of things happen along the way.


----------



## Fact

Striker17 said:


> You know the Daddy begging was true! Who authorized that special case ?


Actually I have not heard it with him but not surprised  because it happens everywhere.


----------



## Defendthegoal

Albion played LA Galaxy one time and it was 1-0 not a blow out.. we play in a few weeks so let's see how it goes. Trust me the team has come far and was a completely new team compared to Surf and LA Galaxy that have been together.


----------



## Fact

Defendthegoal said:


> Albion played LA Galaxy one time and it was 1-0 not a blow out.. we play in a few weeks so let's see how it goes. Trust me the team has come far and was a completely new team compared to Surf and LA Galaxy that have been together.


And that is why you already have plans to leave with your dds? To bad Ginns said no.


----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> Interesting that an Albion parent would rate this post as Dumb?
> @Defendthegoal are you afraid your dd's team will be even worse next season?


You shouldn't be surprised that anyone rates your posts as dumb because they are in fact dumb. The vast majority. You come off on these forums like a scorned lover, obsessed about taking down the club that spurned your kid.


----------



## Fact

JoeBieber said:


> You shouldn't be surprised that anyone rates your posts as dumb because they are in fact dumb. The vast majority. You come off on these forums like a scorned lover, obsessed about taking down the club that spurned your kid.


Actually dumbass after we decided to leave the top team in the age group, a call was made to the new club badmouthing a child in an attempt to ruin the opportunity.  We spurned them for greener pastures and they acted like a scorned lover. There are still some good coaches there and I have said that often on this board, like AS.  Run along now and be sure to rate all my posts as Dumb.


----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> Run along now and be sure to rate all my posts as Dumb.


Only the dumb ones.


----------



## Striker17

Hey I brought this over from the other thread so you can add to your spreadsheet and report back to the trailer. I haven't looked but so far pretty much everything has a blush of truth. Parents have the right to know things to make the best decisions for their daughters Sean Spicer. 



Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
Surf has not picked up Toumi (chargerfan)
Scheri has left Albion (Soccer Cat)
Toumi and Scheri have left Albion (OBkicks)
Toumi left and Scheri was fired (Fact)
Heard some "really scary" stuff about Scheri (Soccer Cat)
Surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by other Surf coaches (chargerfan)
There is "much more interesting news" than Tuomi (Striker17)
Everyone fixated on the "wrong story" about Albion (Striker17)
Announcements are coming soon about the "interesting news" (Striker17)
Coaching shakeup at Surf (chargerfan)
Toumi is not a story - there is a bigger story (Striker17)
Toumi and Scheri are "handwringing" over "silliness" (Striker17)
Toumi is beyond reproach, as the story has been "explained thoroughly" (Striker17)
Shannon to Surf, Spooner to Albion (soccer)
There are 'shenanigans" going on at Surf (Fact)
The "shenanigans" will not be going on much longer (chargerfan)
PD from Surf "slipped into old habits" (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (Monkey)
Shannon is not going to Surf (TCD)
The best coaches are at small clubs (Surfref)
Sharks and Surf are merging (seesnake)
Surf will take over Presidio (Striker17)
Surf is starting their own league (Fact)
espola is out of synch with reality (Striker17)
Express coaches are going to GPS (TCD)
There is no pathway. Surf recruits too much. Surf doesn't do things in line with US Soccer. More anti-Surf stuff (Fact)
Teams won't join Surf's new league (Fact)
Guy Newman has left Express (Fact)
Don't know about any Surf coaches leaving (Striker17)
Louis Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Hunt will coach Surf 05DA, Tonks 04DA, PD to boys (surfertwins)
Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
Newman was fired from Express. Yamasaki is now with OC Surf (Soccer)
Toumi is now with GPS (sealions)
Spooner is not going to Albion. PD is moving out of state (TCD)
Gabe went to Rebels (Striker17)
Gabe will be back at Surf next year (Fact)
Toumi was let go from CSC because of money woes (Fact)
US Soccer should investigate "two DA director spots open" (Striker17)
DA contracts run through the end of the season (avh)
CSC did not fire Albion due to money woes (avh)
Toumi underperformed at the clubs he's been at (avh)
Carlsbad teams perform well and low coaching turnover (Striker17)
DA contracts terminate in the middle of the DA season (Fact)
People are getting riled up about Albion and Toumi and shouldn't (Striker17)
Kris Dolinsky is moving to SD Surf (TCD)

You're welcome.


----------



## Defendthegoal

Fact said:


> And that is why you already have plans to leave with your dds? To bad Ginns said no.


My kid isn't leaving and as the old saying goes the grass is not always greener.. every club has the politics, the crazy parents and people unhappy. It's an unfortunate situation that has occurred and I think people need to wait and see who they put in place before they jump ship


----------



## GoldenFjord

Well this thread has surely been enlightening but if we can get back to it, Surf is CLEARLY behaving inappropriately. Albion literally doesn’t have coaches so undoubtedly parents will try to sneak by and we need to be able to look to the coaches and organizers to be the order our girls need. What can we do about this??
Bieber since you clearly have a card in Surf’s hand what are your thoughts on Pauley’s behavior?


----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> Actually dumbass after we decided to leave the top team in the age group, a call was made to the new club badmouthing a child in an attempt to ruin the opportunity.  We spurned them for greener pastures and they acted like a scorned lover. There are still some good coaches there and I have said that often on this board, like AS.  Run along now and be sure to rate all my posts as Dumb.


Uh huh. Suuuuuuuuuuure you did. I'm suuuuuuuuuuuuure that happened like you said it did. After all, your credibility on these board is stellar.


----------



## TangoCity

smellycleats said:


> 04 girls DA player just transferred from RSC to Eagles...with the animosity between those two clubs I highly doubt permission was given by one to reach out to the other. Rules seem a little fuzzy.


Yes.  A really good player at that.  Someone who just recovered from a serious knee injury.  It will be a much closer drive for them now.  Good luck to her.


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> Well this thread has surely been enlightening but if we can get back to it, Surf is CLEARLY behaving inappropriately. Albion literally doesn’t have coaches so undoubtedly parents will try to sneak by and we need to be able to look to the coaches and organizers to be the order our girls need. What can we do about this??
> Bieber since you clearly have a card in Surf’s hand what are your thoughts on Pauley’s behavior?


Huh? What behavior?


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> Huh? What behavior?


Breaking policy, deliberately recruiting players from other teams, throwing the integrity of matches out the window in favor of literally sending preteens into a mandingo fight for a spot on the team, pretending it’s october again, do you want me to go on?


----------



## Fact

Striker17 said:


> Hey I brought this over from the other thread so you can add to your spreadsheet and report back to the trailer. I haven't looked but so far pretty much everything has a blush of truth. Parents have the right to know things to make the best decisions for their daughters Sean Spicer.
> 
> 
> 
> Toumi has left Albion (Monkey)
> Surf has picked up Toumi (Fact)
> Surf has not picked up Toumi (chargerfan)
> Scheri has left Albion (Soccer Cat)
> Toumi and Scheri have left Albion (OBkicks)
> Toumi left and Scheri was fired (Fact)
> Heard some "really scary" stuff about Scheri (Soccer Cat)
> Surf coaches are leaving and will be replaced by other Surf coaches (chargerfan)
> There is "much more interesting news" than Tuomi (Striker17)
> Everyone fixated on the "wrong story" about Albion (Striker17)
> Announcements are coming soon about the "interesting news" (Striker17)
> Coaching shakeup at Surf (chargerfan)
> Toumi is not a story - there is a bigger story (Striker17)
> Toumi and Scheri are "handwringing" over "silliness" (Striker17)
> Toumi is beyond reproach, as the story has been "explained thoroughly" (Striker17)
> Shannon to Surf, Spooner to Albion (soccer)
> There are 'shenanigans" going on at Surf (Fact)
> The "shenanigans" will not be going on much longer (chargerfan)
> PD from Surf "slipped into old habits" (Monkey)
> Shannon is not going to Surf (Monkey)
> Shannon is not going to Surf (TCD)
> The best coaches are at small clubs (Surfref)
> Sharks and Surf are merging (seesnake)
> Surf will take over Presidio (Striker17)
> Surf is starting their own league (Fact)
> espola is out of synch with reality (Striker17)
> Express coaches are going to GPS (TCD)
> There is no pathway. Surf recruits too much. Surf doesn't do things in line with US Soccer. More anti-Surf stuff (Fact)
> Teams won't join Surf's new league (Fact)
> Guy Newman has left Express (Fact)
> Don't know about any Surf coaches leaving (Striker17)
> Louis Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
> Hunt will coach Surf 05DA, Tonks 04DA, PD to boys (surfertwins)
> Hunt will coach the Surf 04 DA team next year (Striker17)
> Newman was fired from Express. Yamasaki is now with OC Surf (Soccer)
> Toumi is now with GPS (sealions)
> Spooner is not going to Albion. PD is moving out of state (TCD)
> Gabe went to Rebels (Striker17)
> Gabe will be back at Surf next year (Fact)
> Toumi was let go from CSC because of money woes (Fact)
> US Soccer should investigate "two DA director spots open" (Striker17)
> DA contracts run through the end of the season (avh)
> CSC did not fire Albion due to money woes (avh)
> Toumi underperformed at the clubs he's been at (avh)
> Carlsbad teams perform well and low coaching turnover (Striker17)
> DA contracts terminate in the middle of the DA season (Fact)
> People are getting riled up about Albion and Toumi and shouldn't (Striker17)
> Kris Dolinsky is moving to SD Surf (TCD)
> 
> You're welcome.


This list was started by your buddy Joe Bieber and I already stated that I am misquoted.  I never said Toumi was going to Surf.  Rather that was my guess.  Nice try to spin it thou.


----------



## Striker17

I was misquoted as well saying Toumi was beyond reproach. Nope! 
His job as a press secretary is difficult give him a break @Fact. He's bound to make some errors.


----------



## Fact

Defendthegoal said:


> My kid isn't leaving and as the old saying goes the grass is not always greener.. every club has the politics, the crazy parents and people unhappy. It's an unfortunate situation that has occurred and I think people need to wait and see who they put in place before they jump ship


It plural "kids."  And yes we all know that they are not leaving because Ginns did not approve of Pauley recruiting  your 03 and this was long before Toumi left.  We'll see how green that grass is after the season.  But I bet that if your other child is allowed to play on the top team, you will move both of them.


----------



## GoldenFjord

I found an exclusive behind the scenes preview of the Albion-Surf bout if anyone is interested


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> Well this thread has surely been enlightening but if we can get back to it, Surf is CLEARLY behaving inappropriately. Albion literally doesn’t have coaches so undoubtedly parents will try to sneak by and we need to be able to look to the coaches and organizers to be the order our girls need. What can we do about this??
> Bieber since you clearly have a card in Surf’s hand what are your thoughts on Pauley’s behavior?


Pauley is not the only one that is violating the rules.  I think it is just that more parents flattered with the attention their kids get from Surf blab it.  In all honesty I think NG was right in standing his ground but I don't think the hollow promises I am hearing about to DPL players.


----------



## Fact

#Deadpool congrats on finding this thread and sooo very quickly rating them all Dumb.  You can now tell your mommy how you are quickly able to press pretty pictures on the internet.


----------



## Fact

JoeBieber said:


> Huh? What behavior?


Denial and Deflection.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Defendthegoal said:


> I got slapped down and am now virtue signaling as if no one knows what happened


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Fact said:


> It turns out it is more than 3 players.  That is why they are making promises to their top DPL players too.  When Surf turns these
> girls down and they stay at Albion, how many of the promises to the DPL players will be made
> 
> What promises are being made to Albion DPL??


----------



## GoldenFjord

Literally unironically this


----------



## GoldenFjord

To clarify: the Surf Albion match is doubling as tryouts to get on Surf for multiple members of Albion.


----------



## Striker17

You had me at Mandingo fighting ....


----------



## chargerfan

GoldenFjord said:


> To clarify: the Surf Albion match is doubling as tryouts to get on Surf for multiple members of Albion.


The entire forum is now checking their child’s schedule for that day to see if they can make that game. Let the hunger games begin!


----------



## GoldenFjord

chargerfan said:


> The entire forum is now checking their child’s schedule for that day to see if they can make that game. Let the hunger games begin!


_May the odds be ever stacked against you, you low-life Albion scum
-Pauley Trinket
_


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## Monkey

So what has been confirmed once again by this thread is do what is best for your child.  If you want to look for a new DA team mid-season, do so.  The penalty is a slap on the wrist if it is enforced at all.


----------



## smellycleats

TangoCity said:


> Yes.  A really good player at that.  Someone who just recovered from a serious knee injury.  It will be a much closer drive for them now.  Good luck to her.


Well that’s a positive change then. Seems like the rules were followed in this case and the system worked as it should for the benefit of the player and her family.


----------



## smellycleats

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s where you are wrong.  Permission was granted by RSC and everything was done above board.


I am honestly shocked-but glad to be wrong in this case. Good luck to her.


----------



## Theredforest

Fact said:


> It plural "kids."  And yes we all know that they are not leaving because Ginns did not approve of Pauley recruiting  your 03 and this was long before Toumi left.  We'll see how green that grass is after the season.  But I bet that if your other child is allowed to play on the top team, you will move both of them.


This sounds like a 6:00 pm kinda guy! Dude I think you are talking to the wrong guy!


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> Breaking policy, deliberately recruiting players from other teams, throwing the integrity of matches out the window in favor of literally sending preteens into a mandingo fight for a spot on the team, pretending it’s october again, do you want me to go on?


What policy? 
Deliberately recruiting? As opposed to accidentally recruiting? Players aren't allowed to move without the club's permission, so what is the problem here?
Throwing the integrity of matches? How? What are you talking about? Did he tell little Julie to take a dive in the 2nd? 
No idea what a mandingo fight is. Pretty sure you are exaggerating despite your misuse of "literally"

The bottom line, and the reason why this whole forum is so toxic, is that you have scorned parents on here with multiple logins making up unfounded rumors and/or straight lies in order to stir up drama. It's a joke. Look at the list I posted and look at how many rumors posted as "Fact" were just completely wrong.


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## Fact

JoeBieber said:


> What policy?
> Deliberately recruiting? As opposed to accidentally recruiting? Players aren't allowed to move without the club's permission, so what is the problem here?
> Throwing the integrity of matches? How? What are you talking about? Did he tell little Julie to take a dive in the 2nd?
> No idea what a mandingo fight is. Pretty sure you are exaggerating despite your misuse of "literally"
> 
> The bottom line, and the reason why this whole forum is so toxic, is that you have scorned parents on here with multiple logins making up unfounded rumors and/or straight lies in order to stir up drama. It's a joke. Look at the list I posted and look at how many rumors posted as "Fact" were just completely wrong.


Yes let's look at what I posted and how you twisted it and lied.  For example under the coach  movement thread, after hearing that Toumi left Albion I STATED WORD FOR WORD, "I wonder if Surf picked him up."  That is it.  Then you being the pathetic lying piece of you know what claim that I stated that he went to Surf.  STOP trying to create more drama and discrete the people on this forum that are actually not afraid to speak the truth. If it is so toxic leave now. Trust me no one will miss you.


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> What policy?
> Deliberately recruiting? As opposed to accidentally recruiting? Players aren't allowed to move without the club's permission, so what is the problem here?
> Throwing the integrity of matches? How? What are you talking about? Did he tell little Julie to take a dive in the 2nd?
> No idea what a mandingo fight is. Pretty sure you are exaggerating despite your misuse of "literally"
> 
> The bottom line, and the reason why this whole forum is so toxic, is that you have scorned parents on here with multiple logins making up unfounded rumors and/or straight lies in order to stir up drama. It's a joke. Look at the list I posted and look at how many rumors posted as "Fact" were just completely wrong.


----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> Yes let's look at what I posted and how you twisted it and lied.  For example under the coach  movement thread, after hearing that Toumi left Albion I STATED WORD FOR WORD, "I wonder if Surf picked him up."  That is it.  Then you being the pathetic lying piece of you know what claim that I stated that he went to Surf.  STOP trying to create more drama and discrete the people on this forum that are actually not afraid to speak the truth. If it is so toxic leave now. Trust me no one will miss you.


You repeated a rumor. That's what the thread was for. You even said "rumor has it....". 

How about some other "Facts" you tried to push:

Toumi was not fired. +ALBION
Lots of people followed Toumi around club hopping and are happy +ALBION
Surf coaches are engaging in "shenanigans" -SURF
Toumi chose to leave and did nothing wrong +ALBION
You need to take privates to get play time at Surf -SURF
Surf Board know nothing about soccer and have boosted prices -SURF
Surf has no pathway and does not do things in line with US Soccer -SURF
Surf tries to recruit from small clubs, but it worked out for those who stay small -SURF
Round is "harboring resentment" since his DD left Albion +ALBION
DA coaches sign contracts for half the season (many of these) +IDIOCY
LAGSD is great because they fight against Surf -SURF
Toumi did not bail midseason, despite the fact that he left with half the season to play +ALBION
Pay to play system at Surf -SURF
And the biggest whopper - that you don't have a kid at Albion. Whatever bro. You're a liar and a troll and are pushing a destructive agenda. Time to create another account and try again. 

You have to ask yourself, though. Why would someone put so much time and energy in trying to tear others down? How were you wounded so badly by a club that you feel compelled to lie, stoke rumors, and libel people on an anonymous forum? It's sad, really. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## Fact

JoeBieber said:


> You repeated a rumor. That's what the thread was for. You even said "rumor has it....".
> 
> How about some other "Facts" you tried to push:
> 
> Toumi was not fired. +ALBION
> Lots of people followed Toumi around club hopping and are happy +ALBION
> Surf coaches are engaging in "shenanigans" -SURF
> Toumi chose to leave and did nothing wrong +ALBION
> You need to take privates to get play time at Surf -SURF
> Surf Board know nothing about soccer and have boosted prices -SURF
> Surf has no pathway and does not do things in line with US Soccer -SURF
> Surf tries to recruit from small clubs, but it worked out for those who stay small -SURF
> Round is "harboring resentment" since his DD left Albion +ALBION
> DA coaches sign contracts for half the season (many of these) +IDIOCY
> LAGSD is great because they fight against Surf -SURF
> Toumi did not bail midseason, despite the fact that he left with half the season to play +ALBION
> Pay to play system at Surf -SURF
> And the biggest whopper - that you don't have a kid at Albion. Whatever bro. You're a liar and a troll and are pushing a destructive agenda. Time to create another account and try again.
> 
> You have to ask yourself, though. Why would someone put so much time and energy in trying to tear others down? How were you wounded so badly by a club that you feel compelled to lie, stoke rumors, and libel people on an anonymous forum? It's sad, really. I hope things get better for you.


Banish me now if I said "rumor has it...". The shame I feel is unbearable.  Most people would be thankful that I said "rumor" as opposed to saying it is a fact.

But please explain why it is ok for you to misquote me? Again several  statements above are not correct and I am definitely NOT an Albion parent nor has any family played for Albion in 10 years so please stop libeling me by spreading your untrue rumors. LOL. Have a good day.


----------



## Fact

JoeBieber said:


> You repeated a rumor. That's what the thread was for. You even said "rumor has it....".
> 
> How about some other "Facts" you tried to push:
> 
> Toumi was not fired. +ALBION
> Lots of people followed Toumi around club hopping and are happy +ALBION
> Surf coaches are engaging in "shenanigans" -SURF
> Toumi chose to leave and did nothing wrong +ALBION
> You need to take privates to get play time at Surf -SURF
> Surf Board know nothing about soccer and have boosted prices -SURF
> Surf has no pathway and does not do things in line with US Soccer -SURF
> Surf tries to recruit from small clubs, but it worked out for those who stay small -SURF
> Round is "harboring resentment" since his DD left Albion +ALBION
> DA coaches sign contracts for half the season (many of these) +IDIOCY
> LAGSD is great because they fight against Surf -SURF
> Toumi did not bail midseason, despite the fact that he left with half the season to play +ALBION
> Pay to play system at Surf -SURF
> And the biggest whopper - that you don't have a kid at Albion. Whatever bro. You're a liar and a troll and are pushing a destructive agenda. Time to create another account and try again.
> 
> You have to ask yourself, though. Why would someone put so much time and energy in trying to tear others down? How were you wounded so badly by a club that you feel compelled to lie, stoke rumors, and libel people on an anonymous forum? It's sad, really. I hope things get better for you.


One last thing before I am done with you CocosDad I mean Thunderbolt I mean JoeBieber.  Being an attorney you should know the meaning of libel.  But then again knowing the shadey things you have done, I don't expect you to care.

* Fact- when the new forum was created a new poster by the name of Thunderbolt appeared 
* Fact -Thunderbolt claimed to be the poster CocosDad on the old forum but decided to change his screen name because the old one included his dds name (you would think an attorney would be smart enough not to do this)
* Fact - The last time Thunderbolt was seen on this site is July 28th after being lambasted for the Aneheim Surf overaged player/fake birth certificate issue on the G06 forum 
* Fact- JoeBieber's screenname was created July 31
* Fact- Both CocosDad and JoeBieber are dumbasses. 
Need more proof? I don't so I am blocking JoeBieber but I am sure he has plenty of other screen names.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Ease it back tiger. I can’t remake all these spicy memes for a new forum if they dump this one and start all over.


----------



## smellycleats

GoldenFjord said:


> Ease it back tiger. I can’t remake all these spicy memes for a new forum if they dump this one and start all over.


Goldenfjord,  I don’t want to like you,  but I just can’t help myself


----------



## Justafan

Fact said:


> * Fact- Both CocosDad and JoeBieber are dumbasses.


Game, set, match!  LMAO


----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> One last thing before I am done with you CocosDad I mean Thunderbolt I mean JoeBieber.  Being an attorney you should know the meaning of libel.  But then again knowing the shadey things you have done, I don't expect you to care.
> 
> * Fact- when the new forum was created a new poster by the name of Thunderbolt appeared
> * Fact -Thunderbolt claimed to be the poster CocosDad on the old forum but decided to change his screen name because the old one included his dds name (you would think an attorney would be smart enough not to do this)
> * Fact - The last time Thunderbolt was seen on this site is July 28th after being lambasted for the Aneheim Surf overaged player/fake birth certificate issue on the G06 forum
> * Fact- JoeBieber's screenname was created July 31
> * Fact- Both CocosDad and JoeBieber are dumbasses.
> Need more proof? I don't so I am blocking JoeBieber but I am sure he has plenty of other screen names.


I'm sure you can pin some other screen names on me too. Try harder. Seems to me that you have a bit of a guilty conscience about all the screen names you've conjured up to like your own posts and disagree with others. 

Nice try at deflection. The FACT is that you spend an inordinate amount of time attempting to tear down Surf, while propping up Toumi/Albion. Pretty sad, really. I've never had one bad word to say about any club in the area, while you spew bile with every post.


----------



## Striker17

smellycleats said:


> Goldenfjord,  I don’t want to like you,  but I just can’t help myself


It's those flashy memes.


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> I'm sure you can pin some other screen names on me too. Try harder. Seems to me that you have a bit of a guilty conscience about all the screen names you've conjured up to like your own posts and disagree with others.
> 
> Nice try at deflection. The FACT is that you spend an inordinate amount of time attempting to tear down Surf, while propping up Toumi/Albion. Pretty sad, really. I've never had one bad word to say about any club in the area, while you spew bile with every post.


Stop it. 
Stop it, stop it, stop it. 
We have multiple accounts alleging inappropriate behavior, and multiple members of the forum calling you out on your ties to the forum and surf to which you have spent every single reply by saying “no, you.
Either an entire team of parents are lying or pauley is lying. 
Are you going to let this one go as far as the birth certificate went? 
I’ll take a forum reply or a formal statement. Either is fine.


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> View attachment 1948
> 
> Stop it.
> Stop it, stop it, stop it.
> We have multiple accounts alleging inappropriate behavior, and multiple members of the forum calling you out on your ties to the forum and surf to which you have spent every single reply by saying “no, you.
> Either an entire team of parents are lying or pauley is lying.
> Are you going to let this one go as far as the birth certificate went?
> I’ll take a forum reply or a formal statement. Either is fine.


I have no idea what you are talking about. Lying about what? What birth certificate? 

I'm not the one throwing shade around here. Are you yet another one of Fact/Striker17's alts? Nice to see you've been on the forums for less than two weeks.


----------



## Striker17

Biebs you know it isn't me. I am the Huckabee to your Spicer.


----------



## Striker17

For the record Biebs I am also very confused as to when and how Fact started being nice about anything Albion related as this person has been pretty strongly pro Surf. 
Keep me out of it!


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. Lying about what? What birth certificate?
> 
> I'm not the one throwing shade around here. Are you yet another one of Fact/Striker17's alts? Nice to see you've been on the forums for less than two weeks.


Lying about using the Surf-Albion match as Surf tryouts for between 3 and 9 members of Albion’s team. Ive gotten multiple private messages confirming that this is Pauley’s plan.
As for the people on the forum I’m like 80% sure who Fact is, way less sure on Striker.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Bieber on a daily basis


----------



## GoldenFjord

Really though I just want you to acknowledge my art
Is it not good enough for you?
Does it need to be more inclusive?


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> Lying about using the Surf-Albion match as Surf tryouts for between 3 and 9 members of Albion’s team. Ive gotten multiple private messages confirming that this is Pauley’s plan.
> As for the people on the forum I’m like 80% sure who Fact is, way less sure on Striker.


Really? That's kind of silly. If I was an Albion kid wanting to join Surf, I would consider every time I play in front of that coach a "tryout". Wait, I thought Pauley wasn't the coach of that team next year?


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> Really? That's kind of silly. If I was an Albion kid wanting to join Surf, I would consider every time I play in front of that coach a "tryout". Wait, I thought Pauley wasn't the coach of that team next year?


As I previously mentioned nobody from Albion is going to make the team. It’s simply not going to happen. Furthermore what about the Albion players that aren’t trying to “try out” for Surf. Is this not a Surf-Sanctioned F^%* you to them??
But yes I’m pretty sure Pauley is gone next year (which according to BieberHole is an unfounded rumor so take Pauley’s departure news with a grain of salt)
This is just one of many reasons why we are furious that this is happening. It’s unprofessional.
I thought soccer was about trying to beat your opponents not your team mates but hey what do I know I’m just a dumb parent’s alt account.


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> As I previously mentioned nobody from Albion is going to make the team. It’s simply not going to happen. Furthermore what about the Albion players that aren’t trying to “try out” for Surf. Is this not a Surf-Sanctioned F^%* you to them??
> But yes I’m pretty sure Pauley is gone next year (which according to BieberHole is an unfounded rumor so take Pauley’s departure news with a grain of salt)
> This is just one of many reasons why we are furious that this is happening. It’s unprofessional.
> I thought soccer was about trying to beat your opponents not your team mates but hey what do I know I’m just a dumb parent’s alt account.


I really don't understand the outrage. Someone else try to explain? I'm assuming that kids on the Albion team expressed interest in joining the Surf team, and Pauley (allegedly) told them that he'd evaluate them during the game, which was already scheduled? How is it unprofessional? It's a game. The teams will play. The coaches will watch. And then at the end of the season offers will be made. And life will go on and parents will complain either way.


----------



## Livinthedream

GoldenFjord said:


> As I previously mentioned nobody from Albion is going to make the team. It’s simply not going to happen. Furthermore what about the Albion players that aren’t trying to “try out” for Surf. Is this not a Surf-Sanctioned F^%* you to them??
> But yes I’m pretty sure Pauley is gone next year (which according to BieberHole is an unfounded rumor so take Pauley’s departure news with a grain of salt)
> This is just one of many reasons why we are furious that this is happening. It’s unprofessional.
> I thought soccer was about trying to beat your opponents not your team mates but hey what do I know I’m just a dumb parent’s alt account.


This thread is titled “a little confused”. You seem really confused. As a parent of a DD who is entering college and actually going to play D1 soccer (looking down from my cloud of judgement). Let me give you a little advise (without you shooting back trying to be cute). Just worry about your kid. Stop listening to the rumor mill, find a team that has a strong coaching staff and see if your DD clicks with their teaching techniques. You are obviously down in the SD area, and based on your club and DA knowledge you are pretty new to DA and all it has to offer. In its first year for girls DA there has been a lot of bashing. What I have noticed it’s the same type of bashing that was going on in ECNL when little Suzy wasn’t getting recruited. Good players will always be seen and the cream will rise to the top. Great players are already known in So. Cal from 9th to 12th grade. Relax and enjoy the club ride...your DD is just starting DA, you’ll be a ball of nerves by the time she is a senior. Stop trying to be that witty parent on the forum...it’s kind of sad


----------



## GoldenFjord

Livinthedream said:


> This thread is titled “a little confused”. You seem really confused. As a parent of a DD who is entering college and actually going to play D1 soccer (looking down from my cloud of judgement). Let me give you a little advise (without you shooting back trying to be cute). Just worry about your kid. Stop listening to the rumor mill, find a team that has a strong coaching staff and see if your DD clicks with their teaching techniques. You are obviously down in the SD area, and based on your club and DA knowledge you are pretty new to DA and all it has to offer. In its first year for girls DA there has been a lot of bashing. What I have noticed it’s the same type of bashing that was going on in ECNL when little Suzy wasn’t getting recruited. Good players will always be seen and the cream will rise to the top. Great players are already known in So. Cal from 9th to 12th grade. Relax and enjoy the club ride...your DD is just starting DA, you’ll be a ball of nerves by the time she is a senior. Stop trying to be that witty parent on the forum...it’s kind of sad


----------



## GoldenFjord

Alright first and first mostlies it is quite apparent that I am *tremendously *witty so you can go ahead and put a pin in that.
You tell me to look out for my own and that is exactly what I am doing.
The reason this is inappropriate is the same reason England will never win the World Cup. A house divided something something and literally thousands of other motovational posters will all agree that this is not good sportsmanship (not to mention explicitly against the rules)
At this point this thread that’s been live for less than a day and a half has accumulated 5300+ views which is frankly unprecedented in this forum. People are watching what is happening and it’s getting to the point where not only will US Soccer have strong opinions regarding what is happening in plain sight but about the response as well. 
You can bring in as many Serfs to the thread as you’d like that doesn’t change the rules or what is happening here.


----------



## Kicker4Life

GoldenFjord said:


> At this point this thread that’s been live for less than a day and a half has accumulated 5300+ views which is frankly unprecedented in this forum. People are watching what is happening....


I’d say 80+% of those view are bored individuals sitting with popcorn, chuckling....


----------



## GoldenFjord

Kicker4Life said:


> I’d say 80+% of those view are bored individuals sitting with popcorn, chuckling....








US Soccer among them.


----------



## Monkey

JoeBieber said:


> I really don't understand the outrage. Someone else try to explain? I'm assuming that kids on the Albion team expressed interest in joining the Surf team, and Pauley (allegedly) told them that he'd evaluate them during the game, which was already scheduled? How is it unprofessional? It's a game. The teams will play. The coaches will watch. And then at the end of the season offers will be made. And life will go on and parents will complain either way.


Let me try to simplify this.

JoeMan -The problem is that you should be disgusted that your club is allegedly  violating the US Soccer rules on recruiting by even speaking with players from Albion. The use of sparkling memes might help you convey that disgust which I know is just under the surface.

GoldenBoy- Yes you are right.  It is horrible that Surf is violating the rules. (See how I did this JoeMan.  I validate the frog's sad story to make him feel better.) But unfortunately US Soccer does not care and even if they did the penalty is weak.  I am not sure why you think they are going to do something.  I would love to hear why you think they are going to do something.  Sorry but this is the reality.  So listen to the one that is in the cloud and do what is best for your child.  Don't worry about what others think or do because in a few years none of this will be remembered.

NOW can someone please provide a flowchart of alisas and clubs?  I am so confused.  It is hard to enjoy my popcorn without remembering who the good guys and bad guys are.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Monkey said:


> Let me try to simplify this.
> 
> JoeMan -The problem is that you should be disgusted that your club is allegedly  violating the US Soccer rules on recruiting by even speaking with players from Albion. The use of sparkling memes might help you convey that disgust which I know is just under the surface.
> 
> GoldenBoy- Yes you are right.  It is horrible that Surf is violating the rules. (See how I did this JoeMan.  I validate the frog's sad story to make him feel better.) But unfortunately US Soccer does not care and even if they did the penalty is weak.  I am not sure why you think they are going to do something.  I would love to hear why you think they are going to do something.  Sorry but this is the reality.  So listen to the one that is in the cloud and do what is best for your child.  Don't worry about what others think or do because in a few years none of this will be remembered.
> 
> NOW can someone please provide a flowchart of alisas and clubs?  I am so confused.  It is hard to enjoy my popcorn without remembering who the good guys and bad guys are.


Alright I will bite, but I will preface this by saying ass-kissing will not get you out of the cheap seats and onto a real team, but I do concede the nosebleeds do get a great top-down perspective. 
Absolutely the punishment is weak. Pauley has already been slapped down for this exact kind of behavior as little miss GuardTheNet can confirm. That in no way means that we should just casually ignore rules for funsies. 
Surf knows *exactly *the cost of DUI and in the grand scheme of things that cost isn't particularly huge. That doesn't mean we should ignore when the people we look up to drive drunk. 

I am not making a false equivalence I am saying that a reasonable fine and a license suspension makes sense for reckless behavior just like a slap on the wrist makes sense for being a dick coach. 
*Surf is intimately familiar with both of these concepts which is why I am just the slightest bit peeved at what I am seeing.*


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> I really don't understand the outrage. Someone else try to explain? I'm assuming that kids on the Albion team expressed interest in joining the Surf team, and Pauley (allegedly) told them that he'd evaluate them during the game, which was already scheduled? How is it unprofessional? It's a game. The teams will play. The coaches will watch. And then at the end of the season offers will be made. And life will go on and parents will complain either way.


 Your ability to play dumb would convince most that you are.


----------



## Fact

Striker17 said:


> For the record Biebs I am also very confused as to when and how Fact started being nice about anything Albion related as this person has been pretty strongly pro Surf.
> Keep me out of it!


I love it.  Now I am an Albion homer.  Wrong.  I am just honest and open enough to see the good and the bad in clubs.  That is why I always say pick the coach not the club.


----------



## Striker17

Not what I said. I agree very few people can intelligently assess an argument about a club and I would never label you as a homer although I do believe in the past you were very supportive of Surf and rightfully so in many of the discussions. I hope that is more clear


----------



## Fact

The problem with breaking the rules is that other people get sucked into the mess. They created a panic for the whole team that has nothing to do with who the coach was or will be.  This is the way I perceive things going down so correct me if I am wrong.

Defendthegoal 03 dd is shopped to Pauley.  I don't know who initiated contact but both were wrong.  Cat gets out of the bag and her other dds team gets upset about it thinking that if Surf is interested in Defends's kid mine will make it too.  More than 3 04s try to go to Surf and are not very discreet.   NG finds out that he is losing players and so he locks players into next year for $500 and makes promises to DPL players.  More girls from the DA team look around.  Parents are more than happy to rat eachother out which leads NG to make an offer to DPL goalie so she does not leave. DA goalie finds out her days are numbered and talks to Surf.  Pauley does not really want to waste time and be caught again so he says she can tryout during the game which leads to Froggie pretending he is confused.


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> #Deadpool congrats on finding this thread and sooo very quickly rating them all Dumb.  You can now tell your mommy how you are quickly able to press pretty pictures on the internet.


#Deadpool - Looks like you were up late last night catching up on rating all of my posts as Dumb. Boy I hope your mommy doesn't catch you, I mean under the covers and all.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> The problem with breaking the rules is that other people get sucked into the mess. They created a panic for the whole team that has nothing to do with who the coach was or will be.  This is the way I perceive things going down so correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Defendthegoal 03 dd is shopped to Pauley.  I don't know who initiated contact but both were wrong.  Cat gets out of the bag and her other dds team gets upset about it thinking that if Surf is interested in Defends's kid mine will make it too.  More than 3 04s try to go to Surf and are not very discreet.   NG finds out that he is losing players and so he locks players into next year for $500 and makes promises to DPL players.  More girls from the DA team look around.  Parents are more than happy to rat eachother out which leads NG to make an offer to DPL goalie so she does not leave. DA goalie finds out her days are numbered and talks to Surf.  Pauley does not really want to waste time and be caught again so he says she can tryout during the game which leads to Froggie pretending he is confused.


Winner winner, chicken dinner. Also I have on good authority it's 8 in total


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## GoldenFjord

Breaking news Albion is just absolutely rolling with it. Jesus Christ. At least Surf is "holding tryouts." 
I am speechless.


----------



## Monkey

GoldenFjord said:


> Breaking news Albion is just absolutely rolling with it. Jesus Christ. At least Surf is "holding tryouts."
> I am speechless.


I know this is a joke but in truth it appears that most everyone that is trying out for Albion DA is getting an offer.  We just might have another  Burlingame type team if the 8 alleged to be looking elsewhere leave.  It is said what one family can start.


----------



## Monkey

Fact said:


> One last thing before I am done with you CocosDad I mean Thunderbolt I mean JoeBieber.  Being an attorney you should know the meaning of libel.  But then again knowing the shadey things you have done, I don't expect you to care.
> 
> * Fact- when the new forum was created a new poster by the name of Thunderbolt appeared
> * Fact -Thunderbolt claimed to be the poster CocosDad on the old forum but decided to change his screen name because the old one included his dds name (you would think an attorney would be smart enough not to do this)
> * Fact - The last time Thunderbolt was seen on this site is July 28th after being lambasted for the Aneheim Surf overaged player/fake birth certificate issue on the G06 forum
> * Fact- JoeBieber's screenname was created July 31
> * Fact- Both CocosDad and JoeBieber are dumbasses.
> Need more proof? I don't so I am blocking JoeBieber but I am sure he has plenty of other screen names.


What happened to JoeBieber?  He seems to have disappeared, just like TS.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Monkey said:


> What happened to JoeBieber?  He seems to have disappeared, just like TS.


I was mean to him. 


Monkey said:


> I know this is a joke but in truth it appears that most everyone that is trying out for Albion DA is getting an offer.  We just might have another  Burlingame type team if the 8 alleged to be looking elsewhere leave.  It is said what one family can start.


Honestly though this exodus could have been prevented so so easily and instead we are stuck with this


----------



## Monkey

GoldenFjord said:


> I was mean to him.
> 
> Honestly though this exodus could have been prevented so so easily and instead we are stuck with this


Will it be an exodus?  I assume if spots open at Surf DA, they already know who they want and have recruited them.  The families that are local and are the ones that reached out to Surf are not the ones they want for the DA team despite Surf telling them that they will be considered.  Maybe some of these can make the ECNL team.  So where will these leftovers go?  Sharks ECNL?  It would be too late to go to Carlsbad DPL, Force, SDSC, Notts, Rebels which are done with tryouts this month.


----------



## broshark

Monkey said:


> Will it be an exodus?  I assume if spots open at Surf DA, they already know who they want and have recruited them.  The families that are local and are the ones that reached out to Surf are not the ones they want for the DA team despite Surf telling them that they will be considered.  Maybe some of these can make the ECNL team.  So where will these leftovers go?  Sharks ECNL?  It would be too late to go to Carlsbad DPL, Force, SDSC, Notts, Rebels which are done with tryouts this month.


GPS 04's are better than all of those squads, save maybe Sharks.


----------



## Monkey

broshark said:


> GPS 04's are better than all of those squads, save maybe Sharks.


I meant Notts/Bayern GPS San Diego Central/United FC/_____


----------



## chargerfan

Monkey said:


> I meant Notts/Bayern GPS San Diego Central/United FC/_____


“I”? Don’t tell me you’re the same person! It’s getting too confusing with the recent addition of these alt accounts.


----------



## Monkey

Monkey said:


> Will it be an exodus?  I assume if spots open at Surf DA, they already know who they want and have recruited them.  The families that are local and are the ones that reached out to Surf are not the ones they want for the DA team despite Surf telling them that they will be considered.  Maybe some of these can make the ECNL team.  So where will these leftovers go?  Sharks ECNL?  It would be too late to go to Carlsbad DPL, Force, SDSC, Notts, Rebels which are done with tryouts this month.


#charger Yes I meant "I".  I used Notts above and Broshark corrected me with GPS.

People are a little too paranoid around here. I wonder why?


----------



## Monkey

chargerfan said:


> “I”? Don’t tell me you’re the same person! It’s getting too confusing with the recent addition of these alt accounts.


What is funny that despite all the allegations of alt accounts no one has trouble identifying the true Albion posters.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I have to admit that I have no idea what this thread is about anymore but some of the memes are pretty funny.


----------



## JoeBieber

broshark said:


> GPS 04's are better than all of those squads, save maybe Sharks.


Pretty bold claim for a team that hasn't been formed yet...


----------



## Dntmesswmamabear

This thread is toxic and full of rumors. My guess is that someone who's kid didn't make this team is wanting and hoping that it will fall apart and mostly making up stuff so that there will be drama. Until the unfortunate loss of our coach this team was coming together and playing some great ball..This is a group of great girls and this forum went from bashing parents to now bashing kids and their abilities. Let the kids play and build people up instead of bashing and causing drama..


----------



## Monkey

broshark said:


> GPS 04's are better than all of those squads, save maybe Sharks.





JoeBieber said:


> Pretty bold claim for a team that hasn't been formed yet...





Monkey said:


> I meant Notts/Bayern GPS San Diego Central/United FC/_____


It is formed.  They are the old Notts Forest team playing National Cup as United FC, correct?  Look at the 2004 National Cup Thread.


----------



## Defendthegoal

Dntmesswmamabear said:


> This thread is toxic and full of rumors. My guess is that someone who's kid didn't make this team is wanting and hoping that it will fall apart and mostly making up stuff so that there will be drama. Until the unfortunate loss of our coach this team was coming together and playing some great ball..This is a group of great girls and this forum went from bashing parents to now bashing kids and their abilities. Let the kids play and build people up instead of bashing and causing drama..


Bravo!! Couldn't agree more!! These are young girls and they are a great group!


----------



## Fact

Defendthegoal said:


> Bravo!! Couldn't agree more!! These are young girls and they are a great group!


I don't understand why you would want to keep this thread alive other than you just not understanding what YOU did.  No one is against the girls.  I wish the girls continue to enjoy soccer and their teammates. People have a problem with parents and coaches that think they are above the rules and would like to see penalties imposed.

YOU and only YOU, not your children engaged in talks with Pauley to transfer to Surf.  Then YOU told Albion that you were transfering your kids. Albion did not leave you out sighting that you broke the rules and Pauley got a "talking" to.  Stop pretending you don't know the concern or that people are bashing kids.  YOU started this mess with your team.


----------



## broshark

Oh snap!  Monday morning and it's back on!  

BTW, I heard 2 of the Albion girls AND 2 of the Surf girls were talking to Galaxy.


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## JoeBieber

Fact said:


> I don't understand why you would want to keep this thread alive other than you just not understanding what YOU did.  No one is against the girls.  I wish the girls continue to enjoy soccer and their teammates. People have a problem with parents and coaches that think they are above the rules and would like to see penalties imposed.
> 
> YOU and only YOU, not your children engaged in talks with Pauley to transfer to Surf.  Then YOU told Albion that you were transfering your kids. Albion did not leave you out sighting that you broke the rules and Pauley got a "talking" to.  Stop pretending you don't know the concern or that people are bashing kids.  YOU started this mess with your team.


How could you possibly know what was said between this poster and Pauley? How could you possibly know what this poster said to Albion? How could you possibly know that Pauley got a "talking" to? Either you are employed by the NSA or you are, again, just making crap up like the "DA coaches sign contracts for half the season. Confirmed."


----------



## Monkey

JoeBieber said:


> How could you possibly know what was said between this poster and Pauley? How could you possibly know what this poster said to Albion? How could you possibly know that Pauley got a "talking" to? Either you are employed by the NSA or you are, again, just making crap up like the "DA coaches sign contracts for half the season. Confirmed."


What is NSA and were they involved?


----------



## Real Deal

broshark said:


> Oh snap!  Monday morning and it's back on!
> 
> BTW, I heard 2 of the Albion girls AND 2 of the Surf girls were talking to Galaxy.


From the 91 to the 15 to the 5 to the 405 and back again and again...  Some soccer families use the freeways more than the CHP.


----------



## Monkey

GoldenFjord said:


> View attachment 1970


Nice meme but don't understand what you are trying to get across.


----------



## Monkey

Real Deal said:


> From the 91 to the 15 to the 5 to the 405 and back again and again...  Some soccer families use the freeways more than the CHP.
> 
> View attachment 1971


Sorry but you cannot compete with Golden Froggie.  I think it is his full time job.


----------



## Striker17

Real Deal said:


> From the 91 to the 15 to the 5 to the 405 and back again and again...  Some soccer families use the freeways more than the CHP.
> 
> View attachment 1971


You witty witty witty person. I want a motorcycle


----------



## GoldenFjord

www.socalsoccer.com/threads/friends-romans-countrymen-lend-me-your-ears.5341/


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> www.socalsoccer.com/threads/friends-romans-countrymen-lend-me-your-ears.5341/


Besides wasting hours of your own time creating lame memes, I fail to see what you hoped to accomplish.


----------



## GoldenFjord

JoeBieber said:


> Besides wasting hours of your own time creating lame memes, I fail to see what you hoped to accomplish.


Implosion. It worked.


----------



## Monkey

JoeBieber said:


> Besides wasting hours of your own time creating lame memes, I fail to see what you hoped to accomplish.


Stop that.  Memes are art.  Never a waste of time for someone truly gifted.


----------



## JoeBieber

GoldenFjord said:


> Implosion. It worked.


Who or what imploded?


----------



## Monkey

GoldenFjord said:


> Implosion. It worked.


Implosion of Albion or Surf?  I don't think the dust has settled on anything and at least you should hang around until after the real Super Bowl!

If you could, was there any punishment for the coaches involved?


----------



## GoldenFjord

Monkey said:


> Implosion of Albion or Surf?  I don't think the dust has settled on anything and at least you should hang around until after the real Super Bowl!
> 
> If you could, was there any punishment for the coaches involved?


I’ll be around but without the pretense. I can’t just leave the forum now that Galaxy has joined the fray. We’ve created something beautiful together.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Monkey said:


> Stop that.  Memes are art.  Never a waste of time for someone truly gifted.


----------



## Fact

#  broshark did you pick up a new player today?


----------



## broshark

LOL, I don't know, did we?  I've been out of town.


----------



## Monkey

Any commentary from today's Albion Surf 04 game?  Were any players benched?  Did DPs get to play?


----------



## GoldenFjord

Monkey said:


> Any commentary from today's Albion Surf 04 game?  Were any players benched?  Did DPs get to play?


Welp it doesn't look like there will be any callbacks.


----------



## ecsoccermom

2-0 Albion


----------



## JoeBieber

ecsoccermom said:


> 2-0 Albion


Really? That's a surprising result


----------



## Fact

ecsoccermom said:


> 2-0 Albion


Hey Defendthegoal liking your alias post is not going to make anyone believe it. Why lie?


----------



## ecsoccermom

What part is the lie? The score or the fact you think I’m somebody I’m not?


----------



## Fact

Monkey said:


> Any commentary from today's Albion Surf 04 game?  Were any players benched?  Did DPs get to play?





ecsoccermom said:


> 2-0 Albion


----------



## Defendthegoal

Fact you really need to stop..The 03 team beat Surf 2-0.. I liked the post and happy for that team! I am not who you think I am and why do you even care?!


----------



## ecsoccermom

Sorry, my response was for the 03 game.


----------



## Monkey

Monkey said:


> Any commentary from today's Albion Surf 04 game?  Were any players benched?  Did DPs get to play?


With all the drama of this team, I was just wondering whether any players were benched?  No names please I was just curious if the club punished and or retaliated against children for parental behavior ?  If there were any game for this to come out it would be this one.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Nefutous said:


> No offense but why all the smoke and mirrors.


_She asked into the cool night from behind her alt mask. Why indeed._


Monkey said:


> With all the drama of this team, I was just wondering whether any players were benched?  No names please I was just curious if the club punished and or retaliated against children for parental behavior ?  If there were any game for this to come out it would be this one.


I mean that's the funny thing about drama, as it turns out rules don't matter if the players in question aren't important. Kind of a turd-in-the-toilet vs turd-on-the-dining-room-table type situation.


----------



## smellycleats

GoldenFjord said:


> _She asked into the cool night from behind her alt mask. Why indeed._
> 
> I mean that's the funny thing about drama, as it turns out rules don't matter if the players in question aren't important. Kind of a turd-in-the-toilet vs turd-on-the-dining-room-table type situation.


That was a really strange and repulsive analogy. You should stick to your memes.


----------



## GoldenFjord

smellycleats said:


> That was a really strange and repulsive analogy. You should stick to your memes.


When you get home and you find a turd in the toilet you’re gonna be mad but nothing is going to happen because it’s certainly unpleasant but you’re not surprised.
Dinner table though? Shut it down.
But just because you asked soooo politely this is what happened out there.

And here's this in case you wanted a play-by-play


----------



## smellycleats

GoldenFjord said:


> When you get home and you find a turd in the toilet you’re gonna be mad but nothing is going to happen because it’s certainly unpleasant but you’re not surprised.
> Dinner table though? Shut it down.
> But just because you asked soooo politely this is what happened out there.
> View attachment 1989
> And here's this in case you wanted a play-by-play


Ooooooooh. I get it now. Im a visual
learner.


----------



## JustAParent

Monkey said:


> With all the drama of this team, I was just wondering whether any players were benched?  No names please I was just curious if the club punished and or retaliated against children for parental behavior ?  If there were any game for this to come out it would be this one.


Looks like three players suited but did not get in, and two players got 7 minutes. 

http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=4143158&teamId=4001262


----------



## broshark

JustAParent said:


> Looks like three players suited but did not get in, and two players got 7 minutes.
> 
> http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/ss/view_game_report.php?eventId=4143158&teamId=4001262


So is it safe to assume that the girls who got 80 minutes are not the ones trying to go to Surf lol?


----------



## Kicker4Life

broshark said:


> So is it safe to assume that the girls who got 80 minutes are not the ones trying to go to Surf lol?


Can you really blame a kid/family that is in this circumstance for trying to navigate it in the best way for their kid?


----------



## broshark

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you really blame a kid/family that is in this circumstance for trying to navigate it in the best way for their kid?


What circumstance are we talking about?


----------



## Kicker4Life

broshark said:


> What circumstance are we talking about?


Didn’t Albion players loose their Coach during the break?  Isn’t that why these players are looking to move?


----------



## JustAParent

Kicker4Life said:


> Can you really blame a kid/family that is in this circumstance for trying to navigate it in the best way for their kid?


It's rare to have a coach or a club that doesn't have its ego bruised by a parent/player wanting to go somewhere else. In fact, one north county club is notorious for dropping kids and siblings mid-season if they are caught looking around. Parents are just trying to do the best thing for their kids. DoC's see it as an indictment of their club when they should just acknowledge that it's not working and wish the parents well.


----------



## Fact

broshark said:


> So is it safe to assume that the girls who got 80 minutes are not the ones trying to go to Surf lol?


No.


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> Didn’t Albion players loose their Coach during the break?  Isn’t that why these players are looking to move?


No. At least DefendtheGoal started talking to Surf coaches and asked to move her kids BEFORE he quit.  That started the wave of wannabes.


----------



## broshark

JustAParent said:


> It's rare to have a coach or a club that doesn't have its ego bruised by a parent/player wanting to go somewhere else. In fact, one north county club is notorious for dropping kids and siblings mid-season if they are caught looking around. Parents are just trying to do the best thing for their kids. DoC's see it as an indictment of their club when they should just acknowledge that it's not working and wish the parents well.


It's ok, you can mention Galaxy SD by name here.


----------



## ramb0command0

Some day when Bayern gets enough talent we can air out their dirty laundry too. Why are all these rec parents so obsessed?


----------



## windnsea26

Kicker4Life said:


> Didn’t Albion players loose their Coach during the break?  Isn’t that why these players are looking to move?


Both 03/04 teams lost their coach during the break. I don't know why they're looking to move but I know a few people came here specifically to play for Toumi.


----------



## Kicker4Life

windnsea26 said:


> Both 03/04 teams lost their coach during the break. I don't know why they're looking to move but I know a few people came here specifically to play for Toumi.


I would assume that is why they are now looking to move.


----------



## windnsea26

Kicker4Life said:


> I would assume that is why they are now looking to move.


Agreed.


----------



## broshark

If the coach was the draw, why not follow that coach to GPS or wherever he is then?


----------



## Kicker4Life

broshark said:


> If the coach was the draw, why not follow that coach to GPS or wherever he is then?


You already know the answer to that question so i’m Not biting


----------



## Mystery Train

As someone with no knowledge of San Diego area club dynamics, reading this entire thread is just like watching foreign language day time soap operas without subtitles.  I don't understand a single word or plot line and the acting is atrocious, but somehow, I still don't turn the channel.


----------



## OldEngland

windnsea26 said:


> Both 03/04 teams lost their coach during the break. I don't know why they're looking to move but I know a few people came here specifically to play for Toumi.


I don't think any of the 03's that came over from sharks are looking to move. How many of the 04's want to go?


----------



## GoldenFjord

Mystery Train said:


> As someone with no knowledge of San Diego area club dynamics, reading this entire thread is just like watching foreign language day time soap operas without subtitles.  I don't understand a single word or plot line and the acting is atrocious, but somehow, I still don't turn the channel.


I do it for you.


----------



## GoldenFjord

OldEngland said:


> I don't think any of the 03's that came over from sharks are looking to move. How many of the 04's want to go?


----------



## ramb0command0

GoldenFjord said:


>


Soooo 4?


----------



## GoldenFjord

ramb0command0 said:


> Soooo 4?


----------



## ramb0command0

GoldenFjord said:


>


This is what they’re talking about when they say you should post less. Even one of those would have been excessive.


----------



## Fact

Is the rumor true that Albion parents are no longer allowed to post on the forum?  If so, they are going to need help coming up with new top secret screen names:

Defendthegoal can become WhoNotMe
Avh can become the septuagenarian
The rest can use: 
NotAnAlbionParent1
NotAnAlbionParent2
NotAnAlbionParent3
 I assume they can figure out the rest of the numbering system -special thanks to GoldenFjord and Count the Count for helping Albion parents learn how to count to 10.


----------



## fantasyfutbol

GoldenFjord said:


> I do it for you.
> View attachment 2018


Gross...you pretenddaddy woorried aed not to  know anything to help protect your snowflakes place on a youth soccer team.  You posted disinformation on a youth soccer forum?  If Albion kids want to join your team who are you to discourage them.  Oh..you are a scared


----------



## fantasyfutbol

a scared daddy worried that your snowflake might be replaced so you go on a proactive attack on potential replacements.. ..grosss


----------



## GoldenFjord

fantasyfutbol said:


> a scared daddy worried that your snowflake might be replaced so you go on a proactive attack on potential replacements.. ..grosss


I don’t make the rules I just enforce them


----------



## GoldenFjord

fantasyfutbol said:


> Gross...you pretenddaddy woorried aed not to  know anything to help protect your snowflakes place on a youth soccer team.  You posted disinformation on a youth soccer forum?  If Albion kids want to join your team who are you to discourage them.  Oh..you are a scared


Please point to any post I have made that misstates the truth and I will be more than happy to make any corrections necessary.


----------



## NotAnAlbionParent42069

Cmon now you guys this is getting out of hand. Albion is an incredible club that only lets in the finest of people. I am absolutely blessed to even gaze upon the raw talent that each player for the team is just dripping with. Every day I wake up and cry while looking at the Albion logo that I painted on the wall in my bedroom knowing how much we have been hurt by naysayers and refs that won't accept my money. I just don't understand why every one of you wants to tear down the majesty that has been built up. It can only be out of jealousy. None of you will ever be good enough to even wash our girls jerseys. Reading through these posts just has me so angry. My husband had just gone to Burger King to pick up my 2-for-10 whoppers and I was so mad I screamed and slapped the bag out of his hands. I could not control myself. Stop this madness. I literally can't.


Dntmesswmamabear said:


> This thread is toxic and full of rumors. My guess is that someone who's kid didn't make this team is wanting and hoping that it will fall apart and mostly making up stuff so that there will be drama. Until the unfortunate loss of our coach this team was coming together and playing some great ball..This is a group of great girls and this forum went from bashing parents to now bashing kids and their abilities. Let the kids play and build people up instead of bashing and causing drama..


This poster had it right


----------



## WALDOSWARRIORS

Fact said:


> Is the rumor true that Albion parents are no longer allowed to post on the forum?  If so, they are going to need help coming up with new top secret screen names:
> 
> Defendthegoal can become WhoNotMe
> Avh can become the septuagenarian
> The rest can use:
> NotAnAlbionParent1
> NotAnAlbionParent2
> NotAnAlbionParent3
> I assume they can figure out the rest of the numbering system -special thanks to GoldenFjord and Count the Count for helping Albion parents learn how to count to 10.



If I were a Albion parent I could post where ever I wanted to because 'Merica. If I had an alt account or knew about any of this that never ever ever ever ever ever happened I would obviously have gone to my club.  That is what the Olympic commercials say to do and they are always right!


----------



## NotAnAlbionParent42069

AND ANOTHER THING. Just because Albion doesn't have a coach or parents that show up or talent or the respect of peers or anyone else in the soccer community doesn't mean you guys can rag on them. They have the best jerseys by far and you can't even try to deny that. Everyone else's kits look stupid out on the field so put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## WALDOSWARRIORS

Mystery Train said:


> As someone with no knowledge of San Diego area club dynamics, reading this entire thread is just like watching foreign language day time soap operas without subtitles.  I don't understand a single word or plot line and the acting is atrocious, but somehow, I still don't turn the channel.


It is a fantasy story. It is a soccer novella and GoldenFjord is the gardener starting all this trouble on the street.


----------



## NotAnotherAlbionParent2

I am just a soccer enthusiast who spends his free time researching the best and greatest soccer club in the known universe and I happened upon this site while searching for Iniesta's nudes. The level of absolute disgrace that you would all try to expose these hero parents for trying to improve the livelihood of their children by moving them from team to team. As a proud father of no fewer than 4 boys that have all worked their way through this thing we call life, also known as United AYSO rec I am something of an expert in these types of matters. To think we are preventing the next Mia Hamm from taking her rightful place at the polo fields is absolutely reprehensible. I know all of your little girls have dreams of making a professional team raking in $40K annually pretax, so why are you trying to stunt their progress?? 
Because I have such experience in shopping around to places like PSG, *I am willing to start a seminar to teach you guys the 5-STAR METHODS that will get your DD a sure spot at any DA GUARANTEED.* I accept microsoft and target cards as well as bitcoin. I will be conducting this demonstration at the Soccer Loco parking lot in Carlsbad.*
*prices subject to availability. First come, first served. Be aware an NDA will be required as well as a blood promise not to tell ****. He's caught me before and I cannot have it happen again, he said next time he catches me he will take away my allowance for 6 months.


----------



## Monkey

NotAnAlbionParent42069 said:


> My husband had just gone to Burger King to pick up my 2-for-10 whoppers and I was so mad I screamed and slapped the bag out of his hands. I could not control myself.





NotAnotherAlbionParent2 said:


> I am just a soccer enthusiast who spends his free time ...


"My husband" and "his free time"????  It'll be easy for Ginns to find out your identity. All he'll have to do is hit on each gay dad with a whopper until someone reciprocates.  Quick pick another screen name fast!


----------



## espola

Monkey said:


> "My husband" and "his free time"????  It'll be easy for Ginns to find out your identity. All he'll have to do is hit on each gay dad with a whopper until someone reciprocates.  Quick pick another screen name fast!


Someone is feeling ignored, so he created a few more on-line characters to have an argument with.


----------



## Monkey

espola said:


> Someone is feeling ignored, so he created a few more on-line characters to have an argument with.


You are slow are't you?


----------



## GoldenFjord

This just in:
Leaving Albion in disgrace is Tony Scheri of chocolate factory fame, ironically for texting underage girls requesting their services in said aforementioned chocolate factory to stimulate his prostate. 
You just can’t make this up folks.
And now we go to @Defendthegoal and @avh live at Albion. 
@Dntmesswmamabear and @ecsoccermom you are also welcome to comment on DTG’s behalf.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

@Pervsmasher please post the story here as well as this is a pertinent thread with families


----------



## GoldenFjord

Pervsmasher said:


> Tony Sheri was texting girls asking them to help him because he has a prostate problem and needed help "getting out" a semen sample. He was texting girls in college and on his then current Albion teams. This is not a rumor, its a fact, I saw it with my own two eyes and my own kid. There are several others and it really pisses me off that no communication has come from ALBION in regards to the situation so that people can talk to their children. I do not blame the club for Sheri being a pervert but I do blame them for not getting out in front of it and putting something out so folks can talk to their kids.
> 
> Is this guy out there coaching somewhere else? Is Albion going to say or do anything, or just cut him loose and hope no one is the wiser? I get that its bad publicity but keeping it hush hush is even worse.


This is mortifying. 

Ethical Standards
1. General Standards
    a. Applicability of the Ethics Code - All coaches should be sensitive to their position as rolemodels to Academy athletes. Private activities perceived as immoral or illegal can influence the coaching environment.
    i. Exploitative Relationships – Coaches and Academy personnel do not exploit or engage in any sexual/romantic relationships with athletes or other participants over whom they have supervisory, evaluative or other authority.

Sexual Harassment
Sexual harassment deserves special mention. Unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other verbal, written, or physical conduct of a sexual nature constitute sexual harassment when:
• submission to such conduct is made either explicitly or implicitly a term or condition of the individual’s employment;
• submission to or rejection of such conduct by an individual is used as the basis for an employment decision affecting that individual; or such conduct has the purpose or effect of unreasonably interfering with an individual’s work performance and creating an intimidating, hostile, or offensive working environment.
Sexual harassment may involve individuals of the same or different gender. It may also occur between individuals of any employment status.
Examples of conduct that may constitute sexual harassment and are prohibited by this Policy include, but are not limited to
unnecessary touching, patting, hugging, pinching, or brushing against a person’s body;
staring, ogling, leering, or whistling at a person; continued or repeated verbal abuse of a sexual nature; sexually explicit statements, sexual flirtations, advances, propositions, subtle pressure for sexual activity, comments, questions, jokes, or anecdotes; graphic or degrading comments about a person’s clothing, body or sexual activity; sexually suggestive objects, cartoons, posters, calendars, or pictures in the workplace; suggestive or obscene letters, notes or invitations;
harassing use of electronic mail, electronic or instant messaging, or telephone communication systems; or other physical or verbal conduct of a sexual nature.

U.S. Soccer prohibits managers and supervisors from threatening or insinuating, either explicitly or implicitly, that a person’s submission to or rejection of sexual advances will in any way influence any personnel decision regarding that person’s wages, assigned duties, advancement, evaluation, shifts, career development, or any other condition of employment.


Round 1 of Albion’s Shitshow ended without any Albion parents standing up to do the right thing and the team looked downright stupid. 
We are now at round 2. Will you protect your girls?


----------



## Fact

Albion should be out of DA and Presidio should vote them out in April.


----------



## Pervsmasher

allstarsoccer310 said:


> @Pervsmasher please post the story here as well as this is a pertinent thread with families


Feel free to quote and post if you would like. I just don’t get the silence and I think I have a right to know where this guy is so he cannot get anywhere near teenage girls! The girls I know of personally, including mine were over 18 when perv texts began. They were also no longer his players or with Albion. In my players case, texting with TS was routine throughout the college recruiting process and after he would text on occasion to ask about soccer etc. the perv stuff started creeping in around 3 months ago. My kid is fine and technically an “adult” so these texts are not illegal in our case. How many girls was he doing this too? Wouldn’t you expect a heads up from the club?


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> Albion should be out of DA and Presidio should vote them out in April.


Albion should also lose their fields from the City of San Diego, San Diego Unified School District and Francis Parker.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Pervsmasher said:


> Feel free to quote and post if you would like. I just don’t get the silence and I think I have a right to know where this guy is so he cannot get anywhere near teenage girls! The girls I know of personally, including mine were over 18 when perv texts began. They were also no longer his players or with Albion. In my players case, texting with TS was routine throughout the college recruiting process and after he would text on occasion to ask about soccer etc. the perv stuff started creeping in around 3 months ago. My kid is fine and technically an “adult” so these texts are not illegal in our case. How many girls was he doing this too? Wouldn’t you expect a heads up from the club?


So it’s just regular sexual harassment not sexual harassment of a minor. That means Albion is still liable. Have you sought legal counsel? This man had not only access to minors but full rosters and records with enough information to wish girls a happy 18th birthday.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Pervsmasher said:


> What exactly would you have me do? As mentioned my child is no longer a “child”technically. She is in a different state attending school and does not want anything to do with this other than to have it stop. Albion the club is aware and has fired the guy and then gone silent. What would you have me do other than “ just posting on a forum”? I did not hire Tony Sheri. Albion did. Do they not bear some responsibility to communicate this to their paying customers? What if this was your child?


@Pervsmasher Alright here’s what you’re gonna do
1. Contact US Soccer directly. Not Noah, not McKaveny. The top. 
2. Contact the Distric Attorney that handled the Barca embezzlement case. Her name Liza Prodigalidad and she can be reached at (619) 531-4316
3. Contact KUSI. They will love this. 
4. Contact Vice News. San Diego youth soccer now has drunks, extramarital affairs, embezzlement, and now CHILD GROOMING. It doesn’t matter that he waited until they turned 18 to text them, he lusted after children and groomed them until their birthdays. 
5. Look to others here for support. We are on your side. I know you want this to be done but you have been betrayed and that is not okay. 

The clubs hate the forum because it “spreads misinformation.” 
Without this forum nobody would have known that Albion exposed over 100 young girls to a volatile predator. He traveled with those girls. He made them text him privately. He played them against each other because they are children who don’t know when they shouldn’t try and be an adult’s favorite. 
Without this forum nobody tonight would be sitting down their daughters for one of the worst conversations they may ever have. 

Now is not the time for silence.


----------



## Pervsmasher

I am not out to destroy Albion.  I don’t have enough information to determine whether they should have known or not hired this guy because of the 17 year old accusations. San Diego United and the County of San Diego also hired him so if there is fault there it’s widespread. My only issue with Albion is no communication with the families past and present. That’s it.


----------



## smellycleats

Pervsmasher said:


> I am not out to destroy Albion.  I don’t have enough information to determine whether they should have known or not hired this guy because of the 17 year old accusations. San Diego United and the County of San Diego also hired him so if there is fault there it’s widespread. My only issue with Albion is no communication with the families past and present. That’s it.


Understood but if you don’t speak up who will? This guy will be free to move on somewhere else and Albion will  continue to operate this way. Please don’t make the mistake of not speaking up. When you find out a year or two from now that he went somewhere else and targeted even younger girls you will never forgive yourself   These predators are allowed to continue year after year because when they disappear everyone is relieved and no one wants to deal with it.  If you speak up Albion will think twice before they hire someone with a questionable past and they will notify families if their kid has been put at risk by one of their coaches.   You have a chance to change things here for the better.


----------



## notanalbionparent1

smellycleats said:


> Understood but if you don’t speak up who will? This guy will be free to move on somewhere else and Albion will  continue to operate this way. Please don’t make the mistake of not speaking up. When you find out a year or two from now that he went somewhere else and targeted even younger girls you will never forgive yourself   These predators are allowed to continue year after year because when they disappear everyone is relieved and no one wants to deal with it.  If you speak up Albion will think twice before they hire someone with a questionable past and they will notify families if their kid has been put at risk by one of their coaches.   You have a chance to change things here for the better.


It is not an 18 year old girls job to do anything. It is the clubs job. Any outrage should be directed at Albion for hiring a man who they knew had already been accused of inappropriate conduct with a minor because they valued his college contacts more than the safety of their players.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Pervsmasher said:


> I am not out to destroy Albion.  I don’t have enough information to determine whether they should have known or not hired this guy because of the 17 year old accusations. San Diego United and the County of San Diego also hired him so if there is fault there it’s widespread. My only issue with Albion is no communication with the families past and present. That’s it.


I can sympathize with that wholeheartedly. We don’t know what happened 17 years ago. We know what happened recently though and so does Albion. They did nothing. They told no one. Your only issue is the EXACT reason to act.


----------



## GoldenFjord

When will you people learn


----------



## Kicker4Life

notanalbionparent1 said:


> It is not an 18 year old girls job to do anything. It is the clubs job. Any outrage should be directed at Albion for hiring a man who they knew had already been accused of inappropriate conduct with a minor because they valued his college contacts more than the safety of their players.


I will agree to disagree.  This should be 1st and foremost about the person who commits the act  and then 2nd, those who have enabled it. 

My heart goes out to those he has effected.


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## notanalbionparent1

Kicker4Life said:


> My heart goes out to those he has effected.


How long has he coached at Albion? We can be sure many girls have been effected and that Albion has been able to sweep this under the rug for many years.


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> View attachment 2052 When will you people learn


@Final Plead - Go to hell!


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## smellycleats

notanalbionparent1 said:


> It is not an 18 year old girls job to do anything. It is the clubs job. Any outrage should be directed at Albion for hiring a man who they knew had already been accused of inappropriate conduct with a minor because they valued his college contacts more than the safety of their players.


I’m sorry I think you misunderstood what I said. I am asking the adult poster to speak up, not his player. I’m asking him to bring this to the authorities so that both the predator and the club who hired and facilitated him will be held accountable. For the life of me I can’t figure out how you got the idea that I was advocating that The victim had any responsibility in the situation.


----------



## notanalbionparent1

smellycleats said:


> I’m sorry I think you misunderstood what I said. I am asking the adult poster to speak up, not his player. I’m asking him to bring this to the authorities so that both the predator and the club who hired and facilitated him will be held accountable. For the life of me I can’t figure out how you got the idea that I was advocating that The victim had any responsibility in the situation.


She is an adult. If it were to be brought to authorities, she would have to do it, not her parents. That is a lot to ask of a young adult just starting college. Besides, I don’t think any law was broken since she is an adult but it could open an investigation into whether he is also having inappropriate relationship with minors.


----------



## Kicker4Life

notanalbionparent1 said:


> She is an adult. If it were to be brought to authorities, she would have to do it, not her parents. That is a lot to ask of a young adult just starting college. Besides, I don’t think any law was broken since she is an adult but it could open an investigation into whether he is also having inappropriate relationship with minors.


I would say that with little effort or engagement one or some of the victims here could speak up in today’s environment.  Historically....no.  But with Nassar and all of the other things that are coming to light, if there is evidence of inappropriate behavior by Men in power positions, especially those who’s job is working with minors, media outlets and authorities would be willing to act with the victims best interests in mind.


----------



## GoldenFjord

notanalbionparent1 said:


> She is an adult. If it were to be brought to authorities, she would have to do it, not her parents. That is a lot to ask of a young adult just starting college. Besides, I don’t think any law was broken since she is an adult but it could open an investigation into whether he is also having inappropriate relationship with minors.


Just grooming children. Also I'm not sure what supplements are involved with the contracts signed by coaching staff but I'm going to assume there's at least a note or two that say something like "follow the rules and guidelines set out by the DA" which alone constitutes breach of contract meaning free game for civil suit (for which he has no possible defense and you will have lawyers throwing their hat in the ring on your behalf, pro bono). He's also down for misuse of company assets if he is using the roster to find out who is legal yet and how to contact them so Albion might well have an opportunity to pretend to do the right thing with more civil action but they're going to want to act quickly because this train is driving itself now.


----------



## smellycleats

notanalbionparent1 said:


> She is an adult. If it were to be brought to authorities, she would have to do it, not her parents. That is a lot to ask of a young adult just starting college. Besides, I don’t think any law was broken since she is an adult but it could open an investigation into whether he is also having inappropriate relationship with minors.





GoldenFjord said:


> Just grooming children. Also I'm not sure what supplements are involved with the contracts signed by coaching staff but I'm going to assume there's at least a note or two that say something like "follow the rules and guidelines set out by the DA" which alone constitutes breach of contract meaning free game for civil suit (for which he has no possible defense and you will have lawyers throwing their hat in the ring on your behalf, pro bono). He's also down for misuse of company assets if he is using the roster to find out who is legal yet and how to contact them so Albion might well have an opportunity to pretend to do the right thing with more civil action but they're going to want to act quickly because this train is driving itself now.


And while we are on the subject of TS, does anyone know whats going on with the case of another DA club coach Vince Thomas (Eagles)?  This allegation involves  the abuse of 14-year-old player. Id like to know who knew what over there and when did they know it? Court case has been delayed multiple times but a I believe it is scheduled for this month. Anyone have an update?


----------



## broshark

GoldenFjord said:


> View attachment 2052 When will you people learn


lol, scary!


----------



## outside!

GoldenFjord said:


> View attachment 2052 When will you people learn


That almost seems like a threat. Why would anyone not want this information publicized? (other than TS)


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> That almost seems like a threat. Why would anyone not want this information publicized? (other than TS)


You are forgetting Gins and the whole Albion board.


----------



## notanalbionparent1

Fact said:


> You are forgetting Gins and the whole Albion board.


Albion parents, please know your club fees are about to be spent on lawyers. They’re not getting out of this one without paying a large settlement to all affected. I would like to know if AS ever had access to our daughter’s personal information? Some girls use their personal email or phone numbers during the recruiting process.


----------



## Fact

notanalbionparent1 said:


> Albion parents, please know your club fees are about to be spent on lawyers. They’re not getting out of this one without paying a large settlement to all affected. I would like to know if AS ever had access to our daughter’s personal information? Some girls use their personal email or phone numbers during the recruiting process.


Whenever we filled out the Calsouth forms we used our home phone number because we were afraid of it being used for marketing.  Everyone else including the current coach had our cell phone numbers.  So when other coaches called our home number trying to recruit our dd it was apparent that they went into the Calsouth system, possibly had their registrar do it.  So god knows who Scheri was eyeing.

* I should say that I am not trying to be an alarmest. It would just be nice to know that the issue is being addressed and the children are safe because the following mesures have been taken....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Fact said:


> Whenever we filled out the Calsouth forms we used our home phone number because we were afraid of it being used for marketing.  Everyone else including the current coach had our cell phone numbers.  So when other coaches called our home number trying to recruit our dd it was apparent that they went into the Calsouth system, possibly had their registrar do it.  So god knows who Scheri was eyeing.
> 
> * I should say that I am not trying to be an alarmest. It would just be nice to know that the issue is being addressed and the children are safe because the following mesures have been taken....


Soccer fields are not gun free zones.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> You are forgetting Gins and the whole Albion board.


Everyone knows they're not allowed on the internet any more or that one parent will lose his allowance.


----------



## NotAnalBioNuclearWarfare

Well with Rebel DA coming up we can all just play musical chairs in a few months. Missed that one didn't you @JoeBieber


----------



## Justafan

GoldenFjord said:


> Just grooming children. Also I'm not sure what supplements are involved with the contracts signed by coaching staff but I'm going to assume there's at least a note or two that say something like "follow the rules and guidelines set out by the DA" which alone constitutes breach of contract meaning free game for civil suit (for which he has no possible defense and you will have lawyers throwing their hat in the ring on your behalf, pro bono). He's also down for misuse of company assets if he is using the roster to find out who is legal yet and how to contact them so Albion might well have an opportunity to pretend to do the right thing with more civil action but they're going to want to act quickly because this train is driving itself now.


I think everybody is way overestimating the value of this case both criminally and civilly.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Picture this:
You’re an unpaid intern. Regional manager shows up and is weird. You ask around and find out he got fired from his old jobs for innapropriate behavior. HR says “don’t even worry about it bro he’s cool. Swearsies”

Time goes by and regional manager constantly tells you things like “you’re my favorite,” “you’re so much smarter than all the others,” then texts you in the middle of the night to say “I have problems finishing because of my prostate maybe you can come over and help,” and, “hey girl why don’t you come over and finger me bum.”
After you’ve had enough you report him to HR and they tell you not to do or say anything, and then the deviant is transferred to another department. You also find out he did this to a looooot of other interns.

And then you find out other people knew and didn’t think it was a big deal. They’ve gone out of their way to post things on forums like



Justafan said:


> I think everybody is way overestimating the value of this case both criminally and civilly.


----------



## ramb0command0

NotAnalBioNuclearWarfare said:


> Well with Rebel DA coming up we can all just play musical chairs in a few months. Missed that one didn't you @JoeBieber


Rebel doesn’t have a DA you are talking out your ass.


----------



## Monkey

ramb0command0 said:


> Rebel doesn’t have a DA you are talking out your ass.


March 1st it will be announced.  They have started recruiting players.

But the issue is that we all know that Albion monitors this forum along with their "devoted" parents.  So when do they plan on telling their parents about Scheri and if not why?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Monkey said:


> March 1st it will be announced.  They have started recruiting players.
> 
> But the issue is that we all know that Albion monitors this forum along with their "devoted" parents.  So when do they plan on telling their parents about Scheri and if not why?


Any rumors of teams close to north OC?


----------



## Monkey

Sheriff Joe said:


> Any rumors of teams close to north OC?


Sorry I don't know.  Only know about Rebels because they are recruiting.  I don't think enough for their current players can afford or want to pay for DA.  I see Albion families migrating south to Rebels.  That is probably why Albion was taking $500 deposits in January.  They knew that once Rebels is announced and their lack of caring that a child abuser was on staff became public, they would lose players.


----------



## Justafan

GoldenFjord said:


> Picture this:
> You’re an unpaid intern. Regional manager shows up and is weird. You ask around and find out he got fired from his old jobs for innapropriate behavior. HR says “don’t even worry about it bro he’s cool. Swearsies”
> 
> Time goes by and regional manager constantly tells you things like “you’re my favorite,” “you’re so much smarter than all the others,” then texts you in the middle of the night to say “I have problems finishing because of my prostate maybe you can come over and help,” and, “hey girl why don’t you come over and finger me bum.”
> After you’ve had enough you report him to HR and they tell you not to do or say anything, and then the deviant is transferred to another department. You also find out he did this to a looooot of other interns.
> 
> And then you find out other people knew and didn’t think it was a big deal. They’ve gone out of their way to post things on forums like


Creep - yes; fireable offense - most likely; 
Crime - No; civil lawsuit - good luck finding a lawyer.  I don’t see enough damages on a one time text.


----------



## Monkey

Justafan said:


> Creep - yes; fireable offense - most likely;
> Crime - No; civil lawsuit - good luck finding a lawyer.  I don’t see enough damages on a one time text.


What exactly was he after with these texts?  A relationship, phone calls or photos?  We don't know and don't know if he was successful.  And there are rumors of underaged girls included. So there is a definite possibility of multiple crimes.

Now if Albion fired this guy knowing what he was doing, failed to inform parents and the behavior continued or if making parents aware of the issue could have headed off more abuse, Albion could be in deep shit.  I can think of
a few high profile attorneys that would take a case like this just for the publicity.


----------



## NotAnotherAlbionParent2

JustAPedophile said:


> Creep - yes; fireable offense - most likely;
> Crime - No; civil lawsuit - good luck finding a lawyer.  I don’t see enough damages on a series of lascivious texts sent to at least 10 different girls, some literally on the day of their 18th birthday.


It’s you Scheri isn’t it? You coming on to the board for damage control. You’re going to burn for what you’ve done.


----------



## Monkey

NotAnotherAlbionParent2 said:


> It’s you Scheri isn’t it? You coming on to the board for damage control. You’re going to burn for what you’ve done.


Not knowing the damage that might have been done to these children I for once don't see  humor in Albion's and Scheri's behavior.


----------



## NotAnotherAlbionParent2

Monkey said:


> Not knowing the damage that might have been done to these children I for once don't see  humor in Albion's and Scheri's behavior.


Humor?
Sweetie this account has been used solely to air grievances with Albion


----------



## NotAnalBioNuclearWarfare

Monkey said:


> Sorry I don't know.  Only know about Rebels because they are recruiting.  I don't think enough for their current players can afford or want to pay for DA.  I see Albion families migrating south to Rebels.  That is probably why Albion was taking $500 deposits in January.  They knew that once Rebels is announced and their lack of caring that a child abuser was on staff became public, they would lose players.


Rebel can't come soon enough and we know of families for sure leaving they just can't tell Albion yet. 
Who cares at this point. If the team is cant be honest with the families why should they be honest with the team - the members of the Galaxy/Surf exodus had it right all along.


----------



## Justafan

Monkey said:


> What exactly was he after with these texts?  A relationship, phone calls or photos?  We don't know and don't know if he was successful.  And there are rumors of underaged girls included. So there is a definite possibility of multiple crimes.


----------



## Justafan

Monkey said:


> What exactly was he after with these texts?  A relationship, phone calls or photos?  We don't know and don't know if he was successful.  And there are rumors of underaged girls included. So there is a definite possibility of multiple crimes.


I’m just sticking to the facts and taking the emotion out of it.  Even IF there were underage girls included, these would amount to very minor offenses, and absent any other criminal record, we’re talking no jail time.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

It will all come out. It always does. I am so sorry for the young women and their families.


----------



## Justafan

Monkey said:


> Now if Albion fired this guy knowing what he was doing, failed to inform parents and the behavior continued or if making parents aware of the issue could have headed off more abuse, Albion could be in deep shit.  I can think of
> a few high profile attorneys that would take a case like this just for the publicity.


What you just described is bad judgment and bad business no doubt, but nothing criminal and nothing that would attract a high profile attorney.  Remember, there is no physical abuse, just a one time perverted text.  It’s going to be real hard to prove to a jury that anyone suffered severe emotional distress on one text.

Shoot, how much perverted stuff is out there for our kids to see?  Stuff that we don’t know about.  This is a different era.


----------



## allstarsoccer310

Are you not following this? Multiple families, multiple girls. This is far reaching - they just saw one.
I also think frankly the court of public opinion will be enough when the truth pours out. Your objectivity and due process is admirable and I think needed in this discussion; however there is a time and place for action and I am proud to the families for taking it a step further now. 
Let's not lose sight of the fact that his wife turned him in. As a DA that would be my first visit.


----------



## smellycleats

allstarsoccer310 said:


> Are you not following this? Multiple families, multiple girls. This is far reaching - they just saw one.
> I also think frankly the court of public opinion will be enough when the truth pours out. Your objectivity and due process is admirable and I think needed in this discussion; however there is a time and place for action and I am proud to the families for taking it a step further now.
> Let's not lose sight of the fact that his wife turned him in. As a DA that would be my first visit.


 I agree with you. This guy has a long history and this is the tip of the iceberg. All they need to do dig a little and they will find images on his computer. That alone could put him in jail


----------



## Justafan

smellycleats said:


> I agree with you. This guy has a long history and this is the tip of the iceberg. All they need to do dig a little and they will find images on his computer. That alone could put him in jail


Now that is a different story.


----------



## Monkey

Justafan said:


> Now that is a different story.


He was accused of similar behavior 17 years ago.  Do you think he stopped for 17 years and just restarted? My educated guess is that he would have stopped long ago if he was not successful in abusing at least a couple children with more that just text messages.


----------



## watfly

Justafan said:


> What you just described is bad judgment and bad business no doubt, but nothing criminal and nothing that would attract a high profile attorney.  Remember, there is no physical abuse, just a one time perverted text.  It’s going to be real hard to prove to a jury that anyone suffered severe emotional distress on one text.
> 
> Shoot, how much perverted stuff is out there for our kids to see?  Stuff that we don’t know about.  This is a different era.


Actually you're wrong, based on what's been alleged here its sounds like he at least attempted to "arrange a meeting with a minor for lewd purposes".  That is a criminal act in California and at a minimum is a misdemeanor that requires registration as a sex offender if found guilty.  Proving emotional distress is not required for a guilty finding.

Its likely that Albion, as a mandated reporter, would be required to report this as an incident of child endangerment.   At a minimum, Albion is completely tone deaf, in this age of Nasser and Sandusky, if they didn't notify the authorities and the parents of kids that had exposure to coach.


----------



## notanalbionparent1

Justafan said:


> I’m just sticking to the facts and taking the emotion out of it.  Even IF there were underage girls included, these would amount to very minor offenses, and absent any other criminal record, we’re talking no jail time.


California Penal Code 288.4 “arranging a meeting with a minor for lewd purposes”

Keep in mind that not all the facts have come out yet. We do not know how many minors he contacted. We do not know if any of these young ladies acted on his advances although I pray they didn’t.


----------



## notanalbionparent1

Monkey said:


> He was accused of similar behavior 17 years ago.  Do you think he stopped for 17 years and just restarted? My educated guess is that he would have stopped long ago if he was not successful in abusing at least a couple children with more that just text messages.


He did not just suddenly stop being a perv for 17 years and hitting on young girls then out of the blue start up again. This could be a Nassau situation where more and more girls come forward. It makes me wonder how many times inappropriate behavior was reported to Albion and was just swept under the rug.


----------



## Monkey

watfly said:


> Actually you're wrong, based on what's been alleged here its sounds like he at least attempted to "arrange a meeting with a minor for lewd purposes".  That is a criminal act in California and at a minimum is a misdemeanor that requires registration as a sex offender if found guilty.  Proving emotional distress is not required for a guilty finding.
> 
> Its likely that Albion, as a mandated reporter, would be required to report this as an incident of child endangerment.   At a minimum, Albion is completely tone deaf, in this age of Nasser and Sandusky, if they didn't notify the authorities and the parents of kids that had exposure to coach.


Is Albion a mandatory reporter?  If not that law needs to be changed.


----------



## watfly

Monkey said:


> Is Albion a mandatory reporter?  If not that law needs to be changed.


I'm not an attorney but I would think they would fall under the following category:

(7) An administrator or employee of a public or private youth center, youth recreation program, or youth organization.

I would think they would have a hard time arguing that NG is not an administrator of a youth recreation program.


----------



## Lambchop

NotAnotherAlbionParent2 said:


> Humor?
> Sweetie this account has been used solely to air grievances with Albion


Don't use the term "sweetie" in this context, it is demeaning.  And if you don't understand that you are part of the problem.


----------



## NotAnotherAlbionParent2

Lambchop said:


> Don't use the term "sweetie" in this context, it is demeaning.  And if you don't understand that you are part of the problem.


Ah yes undermining efforts by a group of parents to literally catch a predator by accusing them of laughing at abused girls isn’t a problem. The real specter of the day is calling people “sweetie.”


----------



## broshark

just taking the temperature here - how may outraged posters have bothered to contact Albion directly about all of this?


----------



## Fact

broshark said:


> just taking the temperature here - how may outraged posters have bothered to contact Albion directly about all of this?


I talked to a coach about it last weekend before I knew the extent. His response was "you know Gins ain't going to do shit."


----------



## soccer2020

GoldenFjord said:


> This just in:
> Leaving Albion in disgrace is Tony Scheri of chocolate factory fame, ironically for texting underage girls requesting their services in said aforementioned chocolate factory to stimulate his prostate.
> You just can’t make this up folks.
> And now we go to @Defendthegoal and @avh live at Albion.
> @Dntmesswmamabear and @ecsoccermom you are also welcome to comment on DTG’s behalf.


My daughter played for Albion and Tony Scheri for 2 years and is now in college and she is one of the ones he contacted.  I have notified the local media and they are looking into it.


----------



## Monkey

soccer2020 said:


> My daughter played for Albion and Tony Scheri for 2 years and is now in college and she is one of the ones he contacted.  I have notified the local media and they are looking into it.


Hope she is doing well.  Thank you for caring enough to do something.


----------



## outside!

broshark said:


> just taking the temperature here - how may outraged posters have bothered to contact Albion directly about all of this?


We no longer have a player at Albion, and DD long ago said she would never play there due to ML's big mouth.


----------



## Fact

outside! said:


> We no longer have a player at Albion, and DD long ago said she would never play there due to ML's big mouth.


She was good maybe the first year but then she drank the Kool Aide.


----------



## Round

Fact said:


> I talked to a coach about it last weekend before I knew the extent. His response was "you know Gins ain't going to do shit."


I saw him a couple of months ago at the north east side of Balboa park near Rosevelt.  Wearing the Albion outfit, looked like he was making a move on a woman.  Almost stopped.  I'm not the only one.

My kid never liked TS or NG, she is good at judging at first contact.


----------



## Fact

Round said:


> I saw him a couple of months ago at the north east side of Balboa park near Rosevelt.  Wearing the Albion outfit, looked like he was making a move on a woman.  Almost stopped.  I'm not the only one.
> 
> My kid never liked TS or NG, she is good at judging at first contact.


Did your dd play for him?


----------



## Soccer43

soccer2020 said:


> My daughter played for Albion and Tony Scheri for 2 years and is now in college and she is one of the ones he contacted.  I have notified the local media and they are looking into it.


Why did you notify the media and not report it to the police?  Thank you for doing something.  The reason why these individuals continue to perpetrate these crimes is because people don't do something.  Based on what people have posted this should be a police investigation at this point.


----------



## Pervsmasher

Soccer43 said:


> Why did you notify the media and not report it to the police?  Thank you for doing something.  The reason why these individuals continue to perpetrate these crimes is because people don't do something.  Based on what people have posted this should be a police investigation at this point.


Why don’t YOU report it to the police? No technical crime was committed against this mans child or mine. Why don’t YOU and everyone here with all the advice and concern all call the cops with your suspicions before telling US what to expose our daughters too? YOU ALL can pick up the phone, call the cops and or media and tell them you are a concerned citizen who would like this looked into. Quit telling us what to do and take action yourselves please. If every know it all self righteous poster here that has tried to guilt me about this actually called the cops as a concerned citizen the cops at that point would have to question Albion about Sheri and the reasons for his firing. This would likely force the club to address it.

 As a community you can HELP us as victims and victims families rather than indict us for not performing up to your standards in dealing with this despite you all knowing nothing about our circumstances, the logistics involved, etc. Our kids are grown and gone and have moved past this. Pick up the phone and call the cops and media yourself, then yo can be critical of me. By the way after discussion with another parent and friends, I will also be speaking with the media solely about my concern that this is being swept under the rug and that this person still may be a threat while this remains hidden. But if you that are so concerned want to make a difference then rather than condemn me or my child, pick up the phone yourself and call the cops and media demanding a look into this. If enough speak up, they will react.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Pervsmasher said:


> Why don’t YOU report it to the police? No technical crime was committed against this mans child or mine. Why don’t YOU and everyone here with all the advice and concern all call the cops with your suspicions before telling US what to expose our daughters too? YOU ALL can pick up the phone, call the cops and or media and tell them you are a concerned citizen who would like this looked into. Quit telling us what to do and take action yourselves please. If every know it all self righteous poster here that has tried to guilt me about this actually called the cops as a concerned citizen the cops at that point would have to question Albion about Sheri and the reasons for his firing. This would likely force the club to address it.
> 
> As a community you can HELP us as victims and victims families rather than indict us for not performing up to your standards in dealing with this despite you all knowing nothing about our circumstances, the logistics involved, etc. Our kids are grown and gone and have moved past this. Pick up the phone and call the cops and media yourself, then yo can be critical of me. By the way after discussion with another parent and friends, I will also be speaking with the media solely about my concern that this is being swept under the rug and that this person still may be a threat while this remains hidden. But if you that are so concerned want to make a difference then rather than condemn me or my child, pick up the phone yourself and call the cops and media demanding a look into this. If enough speak up, they will react.


I am deeply sorry that these posts are coming across as damning. I’ve been in contact with multiple news outlets regarding what has been going on. As the thread progresses we are going to be getting a lot of third parties that will exclaim “Oh heavens someone ought to do something!” When many of us are actively doing many things. This is the price of interacting with soccer moms. People will feel obligated to make it quite clear that they are outraged and offer useless suggestions long after what was suggested has been taken care of. That’s how they can all tell themselves that they faced injustice and personally saved the day: by saying, “now what you should do is x,” and patting themselves on the back. Hell I did it too, but I have now carried out most of the things on the to-do list. 

We are going to see a lot of these comments. I know it is taxing and forces you to face the sickness you are trying to put behind you. All I can do is offer support and urge you to ignore them. They are saying it so they feel better, not you. 

Stay strong.


----------



## Soccer43

Pervsmasher said:


> Why don’t YOU report it to the police? No technical crime was committed against this mans child or mine. Why don’t YOU and everyone here with all the advice and concern all call the cops with your suspicions before telling US what to expose our daughters too? YOU ALL can pick up the phone, call the cops and or media and tell them you are a concerned citizen who would like this looked into. Quit telling us what to do and take action yourselves please. If every know it all self righteous poster here that has tried to guilt me about this actually called the cops as a concerned citizen the cops at that point would have to question Albion about Sheri and the reasons for his firing. This would likely force the club to address it.
> 
> As a community you can HELP us as victims and victims families rather than indict us for not performing up to your standards in dealing with this despite you all knowing nothing about our circumstances, the logistics involved, etc. Our kids are grown and gone and have moved past this. Pick up the phone and call the cops and media yourself, then yo can be critical of me. By the way after discussion with another parent and friends, I will also be speaking with the media solely about my concern that this is being swept under the rug and that this person still may be a threat while this remains hidden. But if you that are so concerned want to make a difference then rather than condemn me or my child, pick up the phone yourself and call the cops and media demanding a look into this. If enough speak up, they will react.


I did.  I don't waste time about taking action in these types of situations.  I was just wondering why you went to the media and not the police.  Although I already took steps about this I am not the one that has any concrete evidence so what I have to say is not as significant as someone that has concrete evidence.  If he is doing this with a former player that just turned 18 I doubt he has the discipline to not also be approaching those that are minors.  Don't take everything so personally - this isn't an attack on you so you don't have to be defensive about it.


----------



## Pervsmasher

Soccer43 said:


> I did.  I don't waste time about taking action in these types of situations.  I was just wondering why you went to the media and not the police.  Although I already took steps about this I am not the one that has any concrete evidence so what I have to say is not as significant as someone that has concrete evidence.  If he is doing this with a former player that just turned 18 I doubt he has the discipline to not also be approaching those that are minors.  Don't take everything so personally - this isn't an attack on you so you don't have to be defensive about it.


Since you don’t waste time taking action, Who exactly did you report this too? Surely they gave you a name of who you can follow up with? Please post that officer or detectives name so that others can call him. In fact I will call him now that you have opened a case. Certainly you went straight to the cops right? Post the name of the officer we should follow up with, you would think they are already looking at this closely as several people say they reported it or are going too.


----------



## Soccer43

You know, I am not the problem right?  I have not publicly attacked or criticized you so let's stay focused on the actual issue.

When you call child protective services  they have to have the victim information in order to open a case for investigation.  

When you call the police they want a potential victim(s) and some evidence to open up the case, not just rumors posted on an internet forum.  I was told to encourage those more closely involved with more details and information to contact them.


----------



## Pervsmasher

You called the police yet got no information, name or number for you to give those you are directed to “encourage” to come forward? Your story sounds like bullshit.


----------



## Lambchop

Pervsmasher said:


> You called the police yet got no information, name or number for you to give those you are directed to “encourage” to come forward? Your story sounds like bullshit.


Child Protective Services is not the "police department".  As an educator I have called CPS about a different matter but just as serious, only to be told to contact another agency because of needed additional information.  What Soccer 43 said is correct.


----------



## Pervsmasher

So you are telling us that SDPD told you when you supposedly reported this that unless you have victim information they will not open a case or take any actio


Lambchop said:


> Child Protective Services is not the "police department".  As an educator I have called CPS about a different matter but just as serious, only to be told to contact another agency because of needed additional information.  What Soccer 43 said is correct.


read it again Mr or Ms  Helper.....he specified about what the Police told him.


----------



## Pervsmasher

Pervsmasher said:


> So you are telling us that SDPD told you when you supposedly reported this that unless you have victim information they will not open a case or take any actio
> 
> read it again Mr or Ms  Helper.....he specified about what the Police told him.


And as an educator certainly you are trained to report anything that looks suspicious whether you have. Concrete evidence or a victim and the police will theoretically look into it, correct? Just asking because I find the other posters supposed interaction with SDPD hard to believe and as an educator you may be more tuned into how these things work.


----------



## Fact

Lambchop haven't you seen clipboards thrown at children?  I bet you have not reported that yet continually complain about it here.


----------



## Pervsmasher

Someone posted this in another thread:


“To think that a coach should ignore gossip, discussion or rumors potentially about child sexual abuse of player in his club, simply because he did not get the information first hand, is insane and helps perpetuate this evil.”

This is what soccer43 claims the SDPD are doing.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Pervsmasher said:


> You called the police yet got no information, name or number for you to give those you are directed to “encourage” to come forward? Your story sounds like bullshit.


Look, I have empathy for all involved, but it sounds like you are getting aggressive towards someone who allegedly took some action.....why?


----------



## Pervsmasher

Kicker4Life said:


> Look, I have empathy for all involved, but it sounds like you are getting aggressive towards someone who allegedly took some action.....why?


Because they only mentioned taking action AFTER I called them out for the hypocrisy of telling me what to do. Yes, I am very aggressive when my character is questioned. If you believe, this soccer43 that’s up to you, I do not believe he called the cops to report this and they told him to go away without a victim in tow. Why you ask am I aggressive? Because I think he is lying and has done nothing but question me and my actions, much like you.


----------



## Pervsmasher

Kicker4Life said:


> Look, I have empathy for all involved, but it sounds like you are getting aggressive towards someone who allegedly took some action.....why?


His self righteous and passive aggressive post of “in situations like this I never hesitate to take action” pissed me off too be honest and I don’t buy his cockamamie story about his supposed interaction with SDPD.


----------



## Soccer43

Soccer43 said:


> Why did you notify the media and not report it to the police?  Thank you for doing something.  The reason why these individuals continue to perpetrate these crimes is because people don't do something.  Based on what people have posted this should be a police investigation at this point.


I did not attack you or your character - I was only curious about why you contacted only the media and not the police.  I never said anything about your character.  I was making a general statement about how these individuals continue to perpetrate their crimes against vulnerable children.  It was not a statement about you or to you.  I also said that it sounded like a police issue based on what people were saying.  I never said you should have called the police.  Quit being so defensive and hostile.  My post was not directed at you so get over it.


----------



## Pervsmasher

You went on to make a real point of how YOU would never hesitate to react after chastising not me but another parent in my same boat for going to the media not the cops. That is passive aggressive and you are not that clever although you seem to think you can bullshit your way out of the corner you put yourself in. 

You also said you called the police and took other “steps” and which you keep trying to steer the conversation away from after your ridiculous and obviously fabricated story of what happened. If you are being truthful explain again how your report to the cops went down exactly because you should be more outraged by that than anything else. I mean how could you leave it at that - you are a person of very swift action and that is acceptable to you? The cops blew you off and told you to have my daughter call them? Did not say they would look into it nor give you anyway to follow up? Gave you no number, case reference, officers name, nothing so that if she were to call in they would know the reports are related? It’s just does not add up.


----------



## Pervsmasher

You imply things and make pointed and or passive aggressive remarks so that you can retort back with outrage when someone calls you on your snarky posts. You do it on purpose so you can feign innocence and maintain deniability. As I mentioned, it’s not clever and I guarantee way more people see through it than are fooled by it.


----------



## Soccer43

Not sure why you are so hostile and angry -  seriously not trying to be clever, you ate reading way too much into my posts.  I know who I am and what I do and have done, not going to debate you on that and sorry it rubbed you the wrong way


----------



## Pervsmasher

Soccer43 said:


> Not sure why you are so hostile and angry -  seriously not trying to be clever, you ate reading way too much into my posts.  I know who I am and what I do and have done, not going to debate you on that and sorry it rubbed you the wrong way


Do I really have to explain why this makes me angry and hostile? I don’t like liars for one.


----------



## smellycleats

Pervsmasher said:


> Do I really have to explain why this makes me angry and hostile? I don’t like liars for one.


You sound really defensive. Maybe you have some misgivings about the way you’ve handled the situation?


----------



## Pervsmasher

smellycleats said:


> You sound really defensive. Maybe you have some misgivings about the way you’ve handled the situation?


Defensive? Absolutely. Misgivings? None


----------



## GoldenFjord

Reminder to all this is not an “instead of” its an “and.” Issues like this need to be pressed from multiple angles if we want them to be fully handled. We tried counting on one entity already and it didn’t go well. The same things are going on in swimming right now.
https://www.ocregister.com/2018/02/16/investigation-usa-swimming-ignored-sexual-abuse-for-decades/
We need as many groups pressing as possible to put US Soccer in check because this is clearly widespread and we know Scheri is just one offender.


----------



## SoCal GK mom

I've finally caught up on this thread and have a few thoughts:

Thank you to those posters who have been brave enough to mention the coach by name- that is helpful to parents who are reading here and want to keep their children safe.
I am so sorry that any girls have been subjected to this behavior from a coach- presumably one whom they used to admire. They did nothing to deserve it and they should now proceed however they choose. They owe nothing to anyone and it is not their responsibility to protect others. That is the responsibility of Albion, Cal South, and US Soccer. 

If any adults on this thread have specific information that they would like to share with the public, it would be great if they did so beyond this board, as the readership of this board is limited. Unfortunately, without the names of anyone involved besides the coach, complaints may not be taken seriously. Reporting incidents that are posted anonymously on a discussion board is challenging if there are no details- names, dates, ages of the girls, etc. But if those with more information choose to share that information, it would be useful in preventing further abuse. But again, the responsible parties are the organizations who know about the harassment, not the parents of the girls, and not people who are reading the posts on this board.

Reporting sexual harassment and child abuse to the media can be a very effective approach and often more effective than going to the police. Look at most of the recent exposures of sexual assault- they started in the press (Harvey Weinstein, Kevin Spacey, and all of the politicians, for example). The press can bring public attention to a situation in a way that law enforcement cannot. 

Fighting with each other seems senseless. Although many people on here disagree (build from the back vs. direct style; helicopter parent vs. laissez-faire; Albion vs. Surf; SD vs. OC vs. LA; GOP vs Dems), no one wants to see a child (or young woman) being harassed by a coach. Let's work together and not against each other.


----------



## Trump4Pres

GoldenFjord said:


> I’ve been in contact with multiple news outlets regarding what has been going on.


Meaning what? What did you actually do?


----------



## GoldenFjord




----------



## GoldenFjord

My censored Surf review:

Imagine

You leave your car on a crisp spring morning and step onto a lush turf of fine Bermuda grass, perfectly trimmed to two and a quarter inches every morning. As the aroma of that fresh cut gently surrounds you, you gaze upon the team. This is Eden.


The practice commences and without words the athletes begin their dance.


Welcome To One Of The Most Spectacular And Unique Teams In All Of California. This Exquisite Tour de Force Represents The Best In San Diego Ocean Front Artistry. Set On the Polo Fields, This 100 team Powerhouse boasts 60% Representation Of Southern California’s Most Desired Soccer Forum. Surrounding An Incredible Bay With An Olympic Strength Coaching Staff Outfitted with Bespoke Pima Cotton Tracksuits: Blue of Blood, Black as their Stark Conviction. Find Peace and Strength in Our Corinthian Leatherbound Playbooks.

The Open Layout of the Polo Fields Delicately Nestled Betwixt Stables and  the Local Feed Store is a Paradise of Sportsmanship

The Privately Ungated Parking Lot Can Accommodate Upwards Of 200 Cars Within Its Borders. This Is The True Crown Jewel Of Southern California. It Is So Rare To Have A Team That Is So Strong, Yet Still So Deftly Technical. Whether you Want to Kick in a Pickup Game on The Weekend, Participate in Our Famous Barbecues, or Reach Your Lifelong Goal of Playing For Houston Dash That One time, Our Team is For You. Experience What Many Can Only Dream About.

The Polo Fields are BYOB, But our Coaches Are Always Happy to Help a Parent In Need.


Welcome to Surf, We’ve Been Waiting Just For You.


----------



## Fact

GoldenFjord said:


> My censored Surf review:
> 
> Imagine
> 
> You leave your car on a crisp spring morning and step onto a lush turf of fine Bermuda grass, perfectly trimmed to two and a quarter inches every morning. As the aroma of that fresh cut gently surrounds you, you gaze upon the team. This is Eden.
> 
> 
> The practice commences and without words the athletes begin their dance.
> 
> 
> Welcome To One Of The Most Spectacular And Unique Teams In All Of California. This Exquisite Tour de Force Represents The Best In San Diego Ocean Front Artistry. Set On the Polo Fields, This 100 team Powerhouse boasts 60% Representation Of Southern California’s Most Desired Soccer Forum. Surrounding An Incredible Bay With An Olympic Strength Coaching Staff Outfitted with Bespoke Pima Cotton Tracksuits: Blue of Blood, Black as their Stark Conviction. Find Peace and Strength in Our Corinthian Leatherbound Playbooks.
> 
> The Open Layout of the Polo Fields Delicately Nestled Betwixt Stables and  the Local Feed Store is a Paradise of Sportsmanship
> 
> The Privately Ungated Parking Lot Can Accommodate Upwards Of 200 Cars Within Its Borders. This Is The True Crown Jewel Of Southern California. It Is So Rare To Have A Team That Is So Strong, Yet Still So Deftly Technical. Whether you Want to Kick in a Pickup Game on The Weekend, Participate in Our Famous Barbecues, or Reach Your Lifelong Goal of Playing For Houston Dash That One time, Our Team is For You. Experience What Many Can Only Dream About.
> 
> The Polo Fields are BYOB, But our Coaches Are Always Happy to Help a Parent In Need.
> 
> 
> Welcome to Surf, We’ve Been Waiting Just For You.


I totally understand why this was censored.  A complete waste of time to read.  Stick to your memes.


----------



## GoldenFjord

Fact said:


> I totally understand why this was censored.  A complete waste of time to read.  Stick to your memes.


Oh but don’t you see?
How can you not see?


----------



## Really!?!

With the 4th month anniversary of this thread coming up tomorrow and DA regular season coming to a close in a few weeks, I thought it was a good time for throwback Tuesday.

Did anything Goldenfjord say pan out?  What about any of the rumors spread by Allstarsoccer310, RambOcamandO and friends.

Would it surprise anyone to know that a lot of these false rumors started with the Business Women of the Year?


----------



## Fact

Business women of which city or industry?


----------



## Really!?!

As some of you that have DM'd with me know, the person that wrote a lot of these negative messages is clearly messed up and I want to prevent her from ever bothering anyone again simply because their child plays soccer for fun.

It started when I was able to find out the identity of Really!?! who had been badmouthing some of my friends on this forum. I let the people hurt by Really!?! deal with him and I inherited his screen name.  But in the process it came out that AllStarsoccer310 had been feeding Really!?! information including names of children.  After discovering the true id of AllStarsoccer310, who admitted to being Goldenfjord and RambOcamandO she was confronted by a parent on her team who outed me as being the person who discovered her true id.  So she turned her anger on me, a person she does not even know. (Never been on the same team and don't recall ever meeting her). In DMs she has made fun on my kids and called my kids club trying to get me in trouble. She used her real name, admitted her screen name and the phone number of the call matches.

This is why I am mentioning this on the Forum - After my club told her that they did not know anything, someone called the club again pretending to be from the Forum and used the name Sam. Sam demanded my personal information, said that I had threatened a poster and stated that a lawyer had contacted the site to get my IP address. The phone number used matches one for a Sam Burrell and looking at his Facebook page shows he is in a relationship with a Kerri Heinze.  Kerri Heinze's linkedin account shows that she works for Care Medical Transportation in San Diego. Meg McCool a parent on the 04 Albion DA is the COO of Care Medical.  I confirmed with Dominic that he does not know anything about this issue and has no one working for him by the name of Sam. And of course I did not threaten anyone. So if anyone ever contacts you claiming to be from the Forum, DM Dominic first.

Next a lawyer who is in-house for a biotech company called my kids club to demand my information. The name matches the phone number.

I believe Meg McCool did all this to try to get my kids club to drop them. It is very easy for her to find out my information since she knows which club my kids play for and my name.

I recently learned that she has also told a coach at another club that I have no ties to lies about me.  And since my club encouraged me to tell Albion that she was the one that was jeopardizing a police investigation and badmouthing Albion and her dd's own teammates, parents and a sibling with a disability, I am sure she has told them lies about me.  I did reach out to Albion whose attorney responded by saying thanks since she jeopardized a minor's safety, but never followed up with me despite saying that he would; I wanted to provide them with indisputable proof.

So I just want Meg McCool to know that if she has a problem with me, she knows where to find me this weekend and every weekend. I will gladly give her my information as I welcome all of the truth coming out. I take her accusations about me very seriously. Leave my kids club and the parents that know me out of this.

This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.


----------



## Soccer43

I could be wrong but not sure anyone cares about all this drama


----------



## Really!?!

Soccer43 said:


> I could be wrong but not sure anyone cares about all this drama


Just trying to warn people that if someone calls claiming to be from the Forum, confirm it first.  Although I would hope that if a parent is giving someone that she does not know your child's name and making fun of people with disabilities, some people care.


----------



## tugs

Wow...it's really just youth soccer.  Try not to lose sleep over it people.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper

I don't know you or your kid(s), and I don't know the lady you reference, or her kid(s), but I do know that there is a high chance that they kids will be the ones paying the price for adults not being able to get along and spewing shit on a soccer forum.  Perhaps the adults on this forum, including you, should take a step back and make sure that their posts aren't hurting any kids, who by the way have NOTHING to do with this forum.  We are the adults, let's start acting like it.


----------



## Fact

Just went back and read the posts by Goldenfjord and Private messages.  She did attack multiple kids and her own team! I would love to be at practice tonight.


----------



## broshark

Really!?! said:


> As some of you that have DM'd with me know, the person that wrote a lot of these negative messages is clearly messed up and I want to prevent her from ever bothering anyone again simply because their child plays soccer for fun.
> 
> It started when I was able to find out the identity of Really!?! who had been badmouthing some of my friends on this forum. I let the people hurt by Really!?! deal with him and I inherited his screen name.  But in the process it came out that AllStarsoccer310 had been feeding Really!?! information including names of children.  After discovering the true id of AllStarsoccer310, who admitted to being Goldenfjord and RambOcamandO she was confronted by a parent on her team who outed me as being the person who discovered her true id.  So she turned her anger on me, a person she does not even know. (Never been on the same team and don't recall ever meeting her). In DMs she has made fun on my kids and called my kids club trying to get me in trouble. She used her real name, admitted her screen name and the phone number of the call matches.
> 
> This is why I am mentioning this on the Forum - After my club told her that they did not know anything, someone called the club again pretending to be from the Forum and used the name Sam. Sam demanded my personal information, said that I had threatened a poster and stated that a lawyer had contacted the site to get my IP address. The phone number used matches one for a Sam Burrell and looking at his Facebook page shows he is in a relationship with a Kerri Heinze.  Kerri Heinze's linkedin account shows that she works for Care Medical Transportation in San Diego. Meg McCool a parent on the 04 Albion DA COO of Care Medical.  I confirmed with Dominic that he does not know anything about this issue and has no one working for him by the name of Sam. And of course I did not threaten anyone. So if anyone ever contacts you claiming to be from the Forum, DM Dominic first.
> 
> Next a lawyer who is in-house for a biotech company called my kids club to demand my information. The name matches the phone number.
> 
> I believe Meg McCool did all this to try to get my kids club to drop them. It is very easy for her to find out my information since she know which club my kids play for and my name.
> 
> I recently learned that she has also told a coach at another club that I have no ties to lies about me.  And since my club encouraged me to tell Albion that she was the one that was jeopardizing a police investigation and badmouthing Albion and her dd's own teammates, parents and a sibling this a disability, I am sure she has told them lies about me.  I did reach out to Albion whose attorney responded by saying thanks since she jeopardized a minor's safety, but never followed up with me despite saying that he would; I wanted to provide them with indisputable proof.
> 
> So I just want Meg McCool to know that if she has a problem with me, she knows where to find me this weekend and every weekend. I will gladly give you my information as I welcome all of the truth coming out. I take your accusations about me very seriously. Leave my kids club and the parents that know me out of this.
> 
> This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.


Finally, names!


----------



## Fact

tugs said:


> Wow...it's really just youth soccer.  Try not to lose sleep over it people.


Hypocrite!


----------



## rainbow_unicorn

Really!?! said:


> As some of you that have DM'd with me know, the person that wrote a lot of these negative messages is clearly messed up and I want to prevent her from ever bothering anyone again simply because their child plays soccer for fun.
> 
> It started when I was able to find out the identity of Really!?! who had been badmouthing some of my friends on this forum. I let the people hurt by Really!?! deal with him and I inherited his screen name.  But in the process it came out that AllStarsoccer310 had been feeding Really!?! information including names of children.  After discovering the true id of AllStarsoccer310, who admitted to being Goldenfjord and RambOcamandO she was confronted by a parent on her team who outed me as being the person who discovered her true id.  So she turned her anger on me, a person she does not even know. (Never been on the same team and don't recall ever meeting her). In DMs she has made fun on my kids and called my kids club trying to get me in trouble. She used her real name, admitted her screen name and the phone number of the call matches.
> 
> This is why I am mentioning this on the Forum - After my club told her that they did not know anything, someone called the club again pretending to be from the Forum and used the name Sam. Sam demanded my personal information, said that I had threatened a poster and stated that a lawyer had contacted the site to get my IP address. The phone number used matches one for a Sam Burrell and looking at his Facebook page shows he is in a relationship with a Kerri Heinze.  Kerri Heinze's linkedin account shows that she works for Care Medical Transportation in San Diego. Meg McCool a parent on the 04 Albion DA COO of Care Medical.  I confirmed with Dominic that he does not know anything about this issue and has no one working for him by the name of Sam. And of course I did not threaten anyone. So if anyone ever contacts you claiming to be from the Forum, DM Dominic first.
> 
> Next a lawyer who is in-house for a biotech company called my kids club to demand my information. The name matches the phone number.
> 
> I believe Meg McCool did all this to try to get my kids club to drop them. It is very easy for her to find out my information since she know which club my kids play for and my name.
> 
> I recently learned that she has also told a coach at another club that I have no ties to lies about me.  And since my club encouraged me to tell Albion that she was the one that was jeopardizing a police investigation and badmouthing Albion and her dd's own teammates, parents and a sibling this a disability, I am sure she has told them lies about me.  I did reach out to Albion whose attorney responded by saying thanks since she jeopardized a minor's safety, but never followed up with me despite saying that he would; I wanted to provide them with indisputable proof.
> 
> So I just want Meg McCool to know that if she has a problem with me, she knows where to find me this weekend and every weekend. I will gladly give you my information as I welcome all of the truth coming out. I take your accusations about me very seriously. Leave my kids club and the parents that know me out of this.
> 
> This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.


This is what happens when you have too much time on your hands and nothing better to do...


----------



## Kicker4Life

Aka ESPNANALYS (old forum) and Striker17 to name a few other alt EGO’s.


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> Aka ESPNANALYS (old forum) and Striker17 to name a few other alt EGO’s.


ESPN was on this site as well.  

Basically what you are saying is that some threads were primarily just her arguing with herself. LOL


----------



## Really!?!

tugs said:


> Wow...it's really just youth soccer.  Try not to lose sleep over it people.





Fact said:


> Hypocrite!


Ha! Fact has it right. I have shared a sidelines with you multiple times and the things that have come out of your mouth about little kids in front of kids is sick. Maybe you should take your own advice Pham.


----------



## broshark

Fact said:


> Just went back and read the posts by Goldenfjord and Private messages.  She did attack multiple kids and her own team! I would love to be at practice tonight.


I wonder how that went last night, lol.


----------



## Trump4Pres

Really!?! said:


> As some of you that have DM'd with me know, the person that wrote a lot of these negative messages is clearly messed up and I want to prevent her from ever bothering anyone again simply because their child plays soccer for fun.
> 
> It started when I was able to find out the identity of Really!?! who had been badmouthing some of my friends on this forum. I let the people hurt by Really!?! deal with him and I inherited his screen name.  But in the process it came out that AllStarsoccer310 had been feeding Really!?! information including names of children.  After discovering the true id of AllStarsoccer310, who admitted to being Goldenfjord and RambOcamandO she was confronted by a parent on her team who outed me as being the person who discovered her true id.  So she turned her anger on me, a person she does not even know. (Never been on the same team and don't recall ever meeting her). In DMs she has made fun on my kids and called my kids club trying to get me in trouble. She used her real name, admitted her screen name and the phone number of the call matches.
> 
> This is why I am mentioning this on the Forum - After my club told her that they did not know anything, someone called the club again pretending to be from the Forum and used the name Sam. Sam demanded my personal information, said that I had threatened a poster and stated that a lawyer had contacted the site to get my IP address. The phone number used matches one for a Sam Burrell and looking at his Facebook page shows he is in a relationship with a Kerri Heinze.  Kerri Heinze's linkedin account shows that she works for Care Medical Transportation in San Diego. Meg McCool a parent on the 04 Albion DA is the COO of Care Medical.  I confirmed with Dominic that he does not know anything about this issue and has no one working for him by the name of Sam. And of course I did not threaten anyone. So if anyone ever contacts you claiming to be from the Forum, DM Dominic first.
> 
> Next a lawyer who is in-house for a biotech company called my kids club to demand my information. The name matches the phone number.
> 
> I believe Meg McCool did all this to try to get my kids club to drop them. It is very easy for her to find out my information since she knows which club my kids play for and my name.
> 
> I recently learned that she has also told a coach at another club that I have no ties to lies about me.  And since my club encouraged me to tell Albion that she was the one that was jeopardizing a police investigation and badmouthing Albion and her dd's own teammates, parents and a sibling with a disability, I am sure she has told them lies about me.  I did reach out to Albion whose attorney responded by saying thanks since she jeopardized a minor's safety, but never followed up with me despite saying that he would; I wanted to provide them with indisputable proof.
> 
> So I just want Meg McCool to know that if she has a problem with me, she knows where to find me this weekend and every weekend. I will gladly give her my information as I welcome all of the truth coming out. I take her accusations about me very seriously. Leave my kids club and the parents that know me out of this.
> 
> This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.


Yikes.


----------



## Fact

Really!?! said:


> Ha! Fact has it right. I have shared a sidelines with you multiple times and the things that have come out of your mouth about little kids in front of kids is sick. Maybe you should take your own advice Pham.


I was talking about all the over the top bragging he does on this site, but good to know. Everyone’s true personality always comes out.


----------



## Fact

@Tech and @Kicker you are in the IE and OC. This is San Diego. What gives with the “winner” rankings?


----------



## BananaKick

Really!?! said:


> With the 4th month anniversary of this thread coming up tomorrow and DA regular season coming to a close in a few weeks, I thought it was a good time for throwback Tuesday.
> 
> Did anything Goldenfjord say pan out?  What about any of the rumors spread by Allstarsoccer310, RambOcamandO and friends.
> 
> Would it surprise anyone to know that a lot of these false rumors started with the Business Women of the Year?


Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> @Tech and @Kicker you are in the IE and OC. This is San Diego. What gives with the “winner” rankings?


Who is in the OC?  facts not right.....

Nevertheless, why does it matter?


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> Who is in the OC?  facts not right.....
> 
> Nevertheless, why does it matter?


Ok LA

It does not matter to you, but I am headed back into town and am
too tired to focus on work. You can help me pass the time in between making calls. Are you really going to make me
resort to the off topic forum?  Have a good weekend wherever you live or are playing.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> Ok LA
> 
> It does not matter to you, but I am headed back into town and am
> too tired to focus on work. You can help me pass the time in between making calls. Are you really going to make me
> resort to the off topic forum?  Have a good weekend wherever you live or are playing.


I guess not.... but what was question in regards to a rating?  On which comment?


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> I guess not.... but what was question in regards to a rating?  On which comment?


You guys called Really’s post 298 a win we and know all the Alts. Generally you 2 play it pretty tight.


----------



## Fact

*a winner


----------



## Kicker4Life

Fact said:


> You guys called Really’s post 298 a win we and know all the Alts. Generally you 2 play it pretty tight.


I found it more informative than anything, but what makes it a “winner” is:

“This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.”

What was your angle on this topic again?


----------



## Fact

Kicker4Life said:


> I found it more informative than anything, but what makes it a “winner” is:
> 
> “This site provides a lot of valuable information for parents that want to help their children enjoy the beautiful game of soccer. Too bad there is always someone with a hidden agenda that tries to ruin it.”
> 
> What was your angle on this topic again?


Great comeback. I guess I deserved that.  My only angle is that I am sick of good coaches and kids getting trashed. I have a lot of friends that have coached and it is definitely not worth the money with crazy parents. The good ones do it for the love of the game.


----------

